# Monthly Pay after deductions - Questions [Merged]



## onecat (25 Feb 2004)

I just got the call today and I‘ve been accepted as FCS Tech for April 5.  Wow its a real surprise as I thought I would be waiting at lot longer for that call.  

Now the question I have is this because I have only a month to plan this, I was wondering when you get paid during basic?  I have student loans and other bills that I will have plan for?  Does anyone here, who was at basic in the last few months remember when they got paid?  Was it within the first month?

Thanks and if there are any FCS Techs on the forum, I would insite into the training?  Like what was hardest course, no CF trade books that would be good have etc...

Thanks.  Man this is so stressful and exciting.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (25 Feb 2004)

You will get a small cash advance, and if i can remember correctly i think you get payed on the first of the month and on the 15th or 16th but dont qoute me on that.

Just curious, when did you finish your interview and testing, was it recently


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (25 Feb 2004)

you get paid on the 15th and last of the month. Direct deposit into your bank account.


----------



## brneil (25 Feb 2004)

Unless you are sent to training as attach posted and already have established payroll you will probably be given a small cash advance somewhere in the $250.00 range and your first pay will be around $600.00 until the pay office gets your pay settled.  Expect some tinkering with the numbers for the first few months.

Good luck


----------



## onecat (25 Feb 2004)

Thanks I was just worried about student loan payments.  I have money from current job that will cover teh first the month, but wanted to make sure monet would be there for the second month.  I think I will move the payment date to the end of month just to be sure.

Blackhawk, I finished everything 04 Oct/03.  Because the trades werew closed I though it would be April or May before I got the call.  So this was great news.  Just wish I had maybe 2 more weeks to get things in order.  Oh well that‘s the CF for for.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Feb 2004)

But remember that this pay changes if you begin your BMQ during the fall/winter. Also your TD pay will be paid out usually at the end of the summer or the end of you course.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (25 Feb 2004)

Pay changed depending on when you do Basic training? I havent heard of this before, how much does it change.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Feb 2004)

Private soldiers of the Regular Force start with a monthly salary of $2164 (subject, of course, to various deductions: pension, income taxes, etc.).

The pay rate table for Regular Force Privates can be found here:

   http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/204.30_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28&alt=N&key=PRIVATE  

Tables for other ranks can be found at:

  http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28


----------



## SaskCiv (3 May 2005)

How much money do you make while you're at BMQ? Also, how much is deducted for rations and quarters while there?


----------



## thorbahn (3 May 2005)

It depends on if you're going on a weekend BMQ or just 21 straight days.

(That being because on a weekend you may potentially make 3 full days pay every weekend for 10 weekends = 30 days, compared to the 21.)

Anyway, you might expect to make between $1500 and $2500 depending on the circumstances.


----------



## D-n-A (8 May 2005)

also depends if your reserve of reg force

use the search function, theres a few threads on pay, etc


----------



## 45506445210414924 (8 May 2005)

wo, wo, wo.... your getting payed to attend BMQ?????? 

i thought you get payed after your initially a member of the CF????

but to add to that whats it work out for going REG. for the 10 weeks


----------



## Redeye (8 May 2005)

Mike F said:
			
		

> wo, wo, wo.... your getting payed to attend BMQ??????
> 
> i thought you get payed after your initially a member of the CF????
> 
> but to add to that whats it work out for going REG. for the 10 weeks



You are a member of the CF whilst on BMQ - you get paid at the normal rate for Private - IPC 0 - in the Reserve the daily rate is about $70, if I recall correctly.  You'd have to look on the DND website for the pay scales.


----------



## Earlam (24 Jun 2005)

Hey all.

I'm taking my Reserve BMQ/SQ in Shilo this summer.....
For the purposes of post-course financial planning, I was wondering about how much I can expect to actually be bringing home (thinking of what the pay is, what deductions may be, what I may need to buy for course/sanity during course, et cetera).

If anybody's taken reserve BMQ/SQ within the last couple of years, some comments would be greatly appreciated (I'm sure there must be a couple of you  ).


(Note:  Yes, I am familiar with the search function..... it just didn't seem to work out as well in this case as it did in others).


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Jul 2005)

I did my BMQ/SQ in Shilo is 2003, and I brought home about $3500-4000 after taxes for an 8-week course (not sure if that's changed now), including the claim I got afterwards. Bear in mind, that was at a rate of about 71 bucks a day, there's since been a raise and I believe new Ptes make $77.00 a day now. So mulitiply that by the number of days your course is, and subtract taxes. 

Maybe it's just me, but I usually seem to find that the amount they take off in taxes I seem to get in travel claim (give or take a few hundred). 

During course I never really found the need to buy alot, short of boot polish, laundry detergent, phone cards and the occasional snack. Your access to the Canex will probably be limited for at least the first few weeks, so keep that in mind while packing.

Hope that helps somewhat, and have fun in Shilo.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (3 Aug 2005)

I have wondered about this as well.  Does anyone know just how much tax they take off?


----------



## S.A.Blundon (27 Aug 2005)

Does anyone know how much new recruits would get paid during basic training? Per week or bi-weekly. I am just planning to buy a car when i get home from BMQ and wanted to use this for a down payment. 8)


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2005)

Here....on a silver plater.   You start off at the very bottom of the ladder, as a Private.   The very first, and lowest pay level on the chart for monthly pay is $2081 a month.   On the Daily Pay chart you will find that a Private makes $66.98 a day.   

You have failed your first PO and should now be put on Recorded Warning.   Failure to pass your next PO will have you up in front of the Course Officer and a Performance Review Board.    ;D


----------



## S.A.Blundon (27 Aug 2005)

Sorry if my posts seemed a little aggressive. I tried to word it correctly to make it seem calm. But i guess i didnt do it. All i really wanted to know was how to read the pay rate chart. 

Some times people take things the wrong way


----------



## Dark Avenger (13 Sep 2005)

Hi all...

I'm just wondering... does the BMQ (fall BMQ) for reserves is paid? If yes...How much???


Thanks to all...


----------



## Boogilywoo (13 Sep 2005)

Yes, it is paid, just like any other military service.

Youll be starting on a recruits salary, which is 78 dollars a day, I believe


----------



## Dark Avenger (13 Sep 2005)

Ok...sounds great...
anyway i'm not signing up for the pay and I don't think anybody in the Forces do it for the money... 




Cheers


----------



## Danjanou (13 Sep 2005)

Boogilywoo you just cost the army.ca beer fund $78.00 ( at least)   ;D

Just kidding Dark Avenger yeah you do get paid, and don't worry most Reservists don't do it for the money (some just think they do). There are better paying P/T jobs out there, but if this is for you then you'll find it can be more rewarding than being a latte technician just in other ways.


----------



## Dark Avenger (13 Sep 2005)

As I said i'm not joining for the paycheck...
 i want to be in the military since i'm 7 y.o...when i've seen from my eyes a military deployment i'm my small hometown...the 22nd regiment was deploying because of the Oka crisis in 1990. A couple of days later my father bring me to the temporary HQ where all the vehicles were parked...and a armour officer offered me to "visit" A Coyote... it was THE moment i knew i wanted to be in the military...

Now at 23, it took me 3 years to really decide...so here i am now...a Physical test away to be in the CF!



Cheers!


----------



## RossF (27 Sep 2005)

My question is, why do people always ask me if I get paid? Where do people get the idea that military personnel aren't paid? BAH!!


----------



## AoD71 (27 Sep 2005)

Don't you have to pay for boarding tho? ???


----------



## Danjanou (27 Sep 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Don't you have to pay for boarding tho? ???



I'm presuming you mean Rations and Quarters here, yes you do. There should be plenty of relevant info on this elsewhere on the site, try a quick search.

Then again maybe he means boarding in the Naval sense. Some bean counter at Disneyland on the Rideau taking that nickname too seriously and now telling the NBPs that their job is now a high tech adventure ride a la Pirates of the Caribbean and they have to pay to do it. :


----------



## AoD71 (27 Sep 2005)

Lol, I guess I meant quarters while you are at Basic and if you decide to live on Base.


----------



## Izzie (21 Jan 2006)

I'm going to BMQ on the 4th of February.  I, like most other people, have bills to pay while I'm there and I was wondering if anyone knows when the first payday would be?  I know that I will get paid on the 15th and the 30th, but if I start of the 4th, when will my first one be?  Thx. ???


----------



## chrisf (21 Jan 2006)

Reg Force - Paid at the end of each pay period (IE Paid for the 1st-15th on the 15th, paid for the 16th-30th on the 30th)

Reserve - Paid at the end of the following pay period (IE Paid for the 1st-15th on the 30th, for the 16th-30th on the following 15th.)

The reasoning behind the reserve delay is to allow time for the pay sheets to be entered into the system.

Unless there were any problems with the banking information you provided, assuming you're attending BMQ at St. Jean, you will be paid for the 4th-15th on the 15th. That being said, there may be some problems with your very first pay cheque (Don't quote me either way). If there are however, and ou need to pay bills that can't wait until the problem is corrected on the 30th,  inform your course senior that you need to speak staff concerning a pay-advance, and there shouldn't be any problems (You can quote me on that. If you have bills that absolutely have to be paid, they will sort out any pay problems).


----------



## Izzie (21 Jan 2006)

Wonderful.. Thanx a lot!


----------



## Inch (21 Jan 2006)

If you start on the 4th, you won't be paid until the 30th. Pay drops are done very early in the month, ie your mid month pay will be entered into the system on the 1st or 2nd of the month and you starting on the 4th will be after the mid month pay drop, therefore your first pay will be for the 4th to the 30th, on the 30th of the month.

Clear as mud?


----------



## 23007 (26 Jan 2006)

When I went through everyone got a pay advance on the first day to cover the expenses of everything we needed to buy from the Canex.


----------



## Izzie (26 Jan 2006)

But, if u buy and bring everything beforehand, do you need to buy anything at Canex?  Could I just use the money for my bills if I don't need anything?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2006)

Izzie said:
			
		

> But, if u buy and bring everything beforehand, do you need to buy anything at Canex?  Could I just use the money for my bills if I don't need anything?



Things have changed over the years but when i went through there were very specific things we had to buy at Canex.  I would be careful when purchassing things before the course.  As for your bills, a little bit of planning on your part would have saved you alot of worries.  You should have ensured that you had money to cover your bills for a short amount of time in case things got fouled up.  This is a lesson that will serve you well in your career, i suggest you make a note of it.


----------



## ps387 (27 Jan 2006)

Hi Izzie,

From what I understand there are some things (specific type of lock for example) that can only be purchased at Canex. I'm sure there are other places, but Canadian Tire or Walmart aren't one of them. I'm planning to have to spend some money on that sort of thing, although I've obtained pretty much everything on 'the list' already. 
I'm starting BMQ on the 6th as well, so maybe I'll see you there.

Cheers


----------



## Sepulchrave (27 Jan 2006)

How much does one get after all deductions including rations?


----------



## Mamma Bear (29 Jan 2006)

Well if ur getting there on the 4th of Feb u will be getting a cash advance of 220.00 and good luck with their pay system. I got there in Aug and im married with kids and i still had to pay rations and quarters till the pay got straighten out in NOV...So first few pays were like 440.00 cause they take off ur cash advance....Not its all straightened out and my pay every 2 wks is 910.00 but that is because im married with kids...Some of the ppl from my course went thru hard times not being able to pay their bills on time cause nothing is fast with the military.....Make sure u have all ur important paperwork with u before u head out to ST Jean


----------



## Zombie (29 Jan 2006)

Izzie said:
			
		

> I am going to buy everything on my kit list before I go, because I figure that's why they they gave me it.  I could not save money before I went,



You just found a good way to save money...if you buy it when you're there you know it's the right thing you're buying, and will avoid buying things twice. Sure there are some things on the list you can buy in advance, but some (like the locks) I would wait for. There's a lot to be said about experience, and advice from those who have it.


----------



## Mamma Bear (29 Jan 2006)

well trust me if i were you i would wait....like the combination locks in St jean at the Canex u can buy 3 locks that u will need and they all have the same combo...1 for ur barrack box. 1 for ur green locker and 1 for your gym locker. The Abus lock is also boughten there. Your platoon staff will make u buy things they want in your locker...I ended up rebuying some stuff cause thats what they wanted....So just a few words of advice....


----------



## Izzie (30 Jan 2006)

Oh yeah, I've just bought exactly what they told me to bring, so hopefully everything'll work out.  Thanks for all of your advice, I will take it with me.


----------



## x-grunt (23 Jan 2007)

Hi all, looks like I just might finally get through the re-enlistment process and go off to basic this spring.

I'm planning my finances, and a search hasn't given me this answer: What is the *net* pay for a NavRes N/CDT during IAP/BOTC?

It's easy enough to find out the gross pay, but I need to plan for after deductions. Anyone have info?

Thanks.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Jan 2007)

current pay rates for reservists can be seen at: 

Current Reserve Officer Pay Rates

You should be getting the "basic" Officer Cadet rate


----------



## Big Foot (23 Jan 2007)

Just a side note, to the best of my knowledge, you will be doing BMQ/BOTP since you are reserve, not reg. IAP/BOTP is the reg force basic course for officers.


----------



## x-grunt (23 Jan 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Just a side note, to the best of my knowledge, you will be doing BMQ/BOTP since you are reserve, not reg. IAP/BOTP is the reg force basic course for officers.



Naval Reserve and Air Reserve  do a reg force equivalent IAP/BOTC rather then the compressed militia BMQ.


----------



## x-grunt (23 Jan 2007)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> current pay rates for reservists can be seen at:



Hey, thanks for that, but as I posted the gross amount is easy to find, I'm trying to get a sense of what I'll clear on a paycheque after deductions. Just trying to make sure the bills will be covered while I'm off for 3 months.


----------



## Big Foot (23 Jan 2007)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Naval Reserve and Air Reserve  do a reg force equivalent IAP/BOTC rather then the compressed militia BMQ.


Seen, I stand corrected I guess then  Was just going off of my experience with the army reservists this summer, thats all.


----------



## Mainz (1 Feb 2007)

If I may add another question along this line. I am heading to Venture to NavRes IAP 30 April - 16 June, BOTP 18 June to 10 July, then NETPO 16 July to 25 July. Obviously I am a Naval Cadet at present.

My question is simply, do all Naval Cadets receive their Acting Sub Lieutentant Commission at the end of BOTP?


----------



## hotelquebec9er (1 Feb 2007)

No they don't.  If you are RESO, then you will not get your promotion until the end of your first trade course (MARS I, for example).  If you already have a degree, then yes, you do get promoted at your graduation parade or shortly thereafter.


Oh, and back when the pay rate was $78 per day (it's gone up) I was recieving just under $1k per pay period after deductions (two weeks) while on IAP/BOTP.  This is of course not your "true" paycheque because of your "away from unit" incidental benefits you recieve upon your return.  All of my info is outdated however -- The extra daily pay could bump you into another tax category for all I know....


----------



## Meridian (1 Feb 2007)

A good question. One hard to find for the officer side, when I asked via Recruiting, they told me it depended on too many factors and refused to give any indication.

I dont know for Res, but maybe Reg force conjecture may help:
At any rate, on the Reg Force side, it depends on enrollment plan since that factors which category you are paid at (A, B, C, etc).

As an example, a CEOTP candidate earns roughly the same (+/- 100$) as a Private Basic.

Private Basic deductions as per what someone else has posted on another thread here (I can never find it quickly).  You can do a *general* extrapolation of the percentages Im sure to get an idea.  But how this would affect Res pay, I have no idea.



Single: 

Pay rate:  2421.00
Supplemental death benefits: 5.85
Employment Insurance: 47.21
CF Pension and CPP: 203.44
SISSIP/LTD: 5.07
Income Taxes: 415.51
Sales tax: 0.53
Single quarters: 74.00
Rations: 365.61

Total deductions: 1117.22

Net take home pay:  1303.78


----------



## x-grunt (3 Feb 2007)

Meridian, HQ9'er, thanks for the info. Every little bit helps. Just been informed I _might_ get my prior pay rate (Cpl.) which will help quite a bit. It's about $175 a week more. (However, I have been on the receiving end of pay foul ups before...so best to be prepared for the lowest pay rate.)

Mainz, I'll see you there (hopefully).


----------



## Crisco (23 Jun 2007)

Over the course of a weekend BMQ would you make as much as you would during a Summer BMQ? Just been curious because I don't wanna be bummed out if my recruiting officer can't slip me in for the summer  The money would help me get my first car haha so anyways any info would be coool


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2007)

You get paid by the day.  A weekend does not equal a whole summer.


----------



## Crisco (23 Jun 2007)

Sweet, tyvm sir. Oh, I'm not to sure if you misunderstood, I ment does the pay for a full weekend BMQ course equal the pay for a full summer BMQ course, like in the end of both BMQs would two people one on each course, have made the same ammount?


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Jun 2007)

yes it will..you might get less money at the end because since you contract full time is over a moths worth it...you have a few more extra pay day.

at least that is what happenned in our case...

I just finished BMQ and I'm getting 5 more pay day... 2 week end, 2 more day for annual and 1 more day for holiday (which is Monday for Quebec)


----------



## Catherine (28 Jul 2007)

I am going to take my iap/botc for DEO either this AUgust or next year however I don't know if I will get paid biweekly as an 2nd Lt or lower?


----------



## shorinsakka (28 Jul 2007)

Ask your recruiter, they will be able to tell you exactly how much, based on your personal details.  Nothing beats information from the horses mouth.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Jul 2007)

Catherine,

You will be sworn in and appointed OCdt and paid at that rate (monthly alloted bi-weekly) approx 1273/Month less rations and quarters and other good old mandatory deductions CPP/QPP (thats right QPP for the time you are in Que) and son on, upon completion of whichever Phase DEO Candidates are commissioned (I'm honestly not too sure if its the end of IAP/BOTC as CEOTP applicants or different for some reason) you will be commisoned 2lt and paid as a 2lt and backpaid from the day you swear in (if it states the effective date of commsioning to be your swearing in date on the offer/msg) I am assuming you have no previous service so you would be paid as 2Lt Cat C pay incentive 0, if however you do have previous service in the rank of Cpl or above you will be paid as 2Lt Cat D IPC 0, I could be of the mark a little as our situations a different but CBI 204.211 (linked below) Refers, feel free to pm me if some of this is unclear.

John 


http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.211&sidecat=21&Chapter=204#204.211


----------



## Quag (28 Jul 2007)

At the end of BMOQ (BOTP) you will be eligible for commissioning.

I have heard some CEOTP are not eligible for commission until they are done thier phase training.  And I know this is fact cause I did a course with someone who was like that.


----------



## Astrodog (28 Jul 2007)

I can second that; know a CEOTP pilot that remained an Ocdt until he was winged. But the catch was that he went directly to Lt. and received all his 2Lt. backpay in a lump sum; sorta like a forced savings plan. Also he was to remain Lt. for 8 months longer than the DEO/ROTP folk before being promoted to captain, don't think any back pay is involved in that one.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Jul 2007)

It is indeed situation dependant and is spelled out on the offer/aceptance msg I should have been a little more clear and said that in MY CASE (all being different with the entry plans and previous service and so on and so on) the msg stated commsioning upon completion of botp ph ii (botc) with effective date of the day of my appt to OCdt. but as for catherine your best bet indeed is to speak to your recruiter, I gave you my BEST GUESS and that is all it is. Cheers


----------



## Quag (28 Jul 2007)

I can say that ROTP is backpayed to the EPZ....


----------



## Astrodog (28 Jul 2007)

Arty, will I being seeing you at the mega come sept? You can guide a new fish like me through the process!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Jul 2007)

I'll be there on 25 Aug first thing in the morn, what srl are you loaded on I'm on 0072e


----------



## mudrecceman (29 Jul 2007)

Now...REMEMBER this is *DEO* pay.

I can tell you that the DEO Nursing Officer's, as an example, do NOT come in at OCdt pay level as for ROTP types...

Small detail but very important...it depends on the MOC the original poster is going for and her qual's....

Catherine what MOC are you shooting for?


----------



## shorinsakka (29 Jul 2007)

Call your recruitment centre.  I am entering the army as a DEO, and my letter of enrolment has the following two lines in it:

Pay rate - 2Lt Incentive Pay Level 2
Rank worn - OCdt (until BMOQ is successfully passed)

I suspect every situation will vary.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (29 Jul 2007)

My situation is simaler,

Appointed OCdt, Commissioning to 2Lt upon completion of BMOQ with an effective date of 15 April (2Lt Level D IPC 4) Current rate of pay as an OCdt - CPL IPC 4 (Vested right to pay and all) which I suspect is the same in your case, unless of course you already have your commissioning scroll from the Governor General, if thats the case however I'm way out in left field.


----------



## Meridian (29 Jul 2007)

This CEOTP confusion is really starting to annoy me. In the end, Im basically going through the motions to get a letter to see what it says, since Recruiting seems unable to be entirely certain.

The old OCTP program commissioned following MOC training, but effective date of Commission was 9 months after enrollment OR end MOC, which ever was earliest.   So you get most (not all, unless BOMQ takes 9 months for you for some reason) of the pay back and most (not all) of the time-in-rank.

CEOTP replaces OCTP.   The Adm (mil) direction states that CEOTP commissions following completion of basic officer training.   No more specificity.
I wish I could figure out who to ask for a formal answer on this, because the CFRC seems to believe in all cases it is as it was for OCTP, but clearly this is not the case.


----------



## PO2FinClk (30 Jul 2007)

CBI 204.211(9): http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.211&sidecat=21&Chapter=204#204.211

CBI 204.211(9): Tables A, B & C


----------



## shorinsakka (31 Jul 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> My situation is simaler,
> 
> Appointed OCdt, Commissioning to 2Lt upon completion of BMOQ with an effective date of 15 April (2Lt Level D IPC 4) Current rate of pay as an OCdt - CPL IPC 4 (Vested right to pay and all) which I suspect is the same in your case, unless of course you already have your commissioning scroll from the Governor General, if thats the case however I'm way out in left field.



I have no comission as of yet, but was sworn in today and confirmed I will be paid exactly as I mentioned.  In the room were several different cases who were all being paid at different levels, confirming that the only pay statement to trust is the one which comes from the recruiting centre.  I was quite impressed at the variety of fields of life people came from.  Anyway, good luck to us all.


----------



## Meridian (31 Jul 2007)

shorinsakka,

All DEO candidates are commissioned following BOTP/BOMQ. I've yet to hear any stories where someone wasn't.

The difference is for those without a degree.. it seems, at least from reading here, that those with former service via CEOTP receive commission the same as DEO.   ROTP and everyone else wait until MOC qualified, though ROTP only receive once their degree is complete.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (31 Jul 2007)

Good plan shorinsakka, although I have found the only pay statement to trust is the one that comes in the mail (or email nowadays) and even then it can sometimes be sketchy. See you in the Mega


----------



## Quag (3 Aug 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> shorinsakka,
> 
> All DEO candidates are commissioned following BOTP/BOMQ. I've yet to hear any stories where someone wasn't.
> 
> The difference is for those without a degree.. it seems, at least from reading here, that those with former service via CEOTP receive commission the same as DEO.   ROTP and everyone else wait until MOC qualified, though ROTP only receive once their degree is complete.



ROTP receive their commission once degree is complete, not after MOC qualified...


----------



## Meridian (3 Aug 2007)

QUAG,

That's what I said...


----------



## Quag (3 Aug 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> ROTP and everyone else wait until MOC qualified...


Sorry, I must have misinterpreted this part...


----------



## Inch (14 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Catherine,
> 
> You will be sworn in and appointed OCdt and paid at that rate (*monthly alloted bi-weekly*) approx 1273/Month less rations and quarters and other good old mandatory deductions CPP/QPP (thats right QPP for the time you are in Que) and son on, upon completion of whichever Phase DEO Candidates are commissioned (I'm honestly not too sure if its the end of IAP/BOTC as CEOTP applicants or different for some reason) you will be commisoned 2lt and paid as a 2lt and backpaid from the day you swear in (if it states the effective date of commsioning to be your swearing in date on the offer/msg) I am assuming you have no previous service so you would be paid as 2Lt Cat C pay incentive 0, if however you do have previous service in the rank of Cpl or above you will be paid as 2Lt Cat D IPC 0, I could be of the mark a little as our situations a different but CBI 204.211 (linked below) Refers, feel free to pm me if some of this is unclear.
> 
> ...



Actually, we're paid semi-monthly, not bi-weekly. The difference is 24 paychecks a year vs the 26 paychecks that biweekly yields.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Catherine,
> 
> You will be sworn in and appointed OCdt and paid at that rate (monthly alloted bi-weekly) approx 1273/Month less rations and quarters and other good old mandatory deductions CPP/QPP (thats right QPP for the time you are in Que) and son on, upon completion of whichever Phase DEO Candidates are commissioned (I'm honestly not too sure if its the end of IAP/BOTC as CEOTP applicants or different for some reason) you will be commisoned 2lt and paid as a 2lt and backpaid from the day you swear in (if it states the effective date of commsioning to be your swearing in date on the offer/msg) I am assuming you have no previous service so you would be paid as 2Lt Cat C pay incentive 0, if however you do have previous service in the rank of Cpl or above you will be paid as 2Lt Cat D IPC 0, I could be of the mark a little as our situations a different but CBI 204.211 (linked below) Refers, feel free to pm me if some of this is unclear.
> 
> John http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.211&sidecat=21&Chapter=204#204.211



As a DEO you should be paid as a 2Lt from Day 1 ... after you are sworn-in you are on LWOP (leave without pay) until you arrive in St Jean: you are not paid during that period (but it _is _pensionable, IIRC).  Once you are in St. Jean they only pay you something like $1,000 the first month as they holdback the balance to cover the cost of unreturnable kit, etc. in the case of early VWs.  IIRC, you are back-paid the balance in the second month ...

Bottom line: as a DEO, if you are receiving OCdt pay at any time, someone has made an error.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Aug 2007)

P.S> IPC level on enrolment also seems to be related to education, though I'm not sure exactly how (I don't know of any DEOs that started at 2Lt IPC 0 ... from what I've seen undergrad degrees start at IPC 2 and Master's at IPC 3).


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 Aug 2007)

204.211(9) (Rate of pay – DEO) An officer to whom the DEO plan applies shall be paid, for each month after the month and year specified in the table, at the rate of pay for the officer’s rank and pay increment as follows:

(a) in the rank of lieutenant or second lieutenant 
(i) with no former non-commissioned member service, in pay level C of Table “B” or “C” to this instruction, or 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.211&sidecat=21&Chapter=204#204.211
(link included because I can't get the table to paste nicely)

It's not linked to level of education but entry plan and former service. (all deo officers regardless of education are enrolled at Pay level C IPC 0 unless they have previous service) A wee comparison a CEOTP Cpl will enter at 2Lt lvl D Pay incentive to match or exceed the one in the previous trade to preserve vested right to pay. In my case 2Lt Lvl D IPC 5 as IPC 4 is below that of Cpl 4

As for the number of pay periods I've checked twice with my BOR as I felt not enough taxes were being remitted, once it was explained to me using the CRA deduction tables that we are inded paid Monthly/alloted bi-monthy I stopped bugging them (if you look at your pay stub it shows 1 tax payment per month (along with all the other deductions) match that single payment per month against the corresponding table from the CRA Deduction guide for your province and you will find it works out to the penny, however if you look at the tables for bi monthly they numbers just don't jive)


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> 204.211(9) (Rate of pay – DEO) An officer to whom the DEO plan applies shall be paid, for each month after the month and year specified in the table, at the rate of pay for the officer’s rank and pay increment as follows:
> 
> (a) in the rank of lieutenant or second lieutenant
> (i) with no former non-commissioned member service, in pay level C of Table “B” or “C” to this instruction, or
> ...


 No, that just tells you which line on which table to use.



> It's not linked to level of education but entry plan and former service. (all deo officers regardless of education are enrolled at Pay level C IPC 0 unless they have previous service) A wee comparison a CEOTP Cpl will enter at 2Lt lvl D Pay incentive to match or exceed the one in the previous trade to preserve vested right to pay. In my case 2Lt Lvl D IPC 5 as IPC 4 is below that of Cpl 4


 No; *CBI 204.015 - PAY INCREMENTS*


> (1) (Purpose) Pay increments as set out in the tables to the CBIs in this chapter serve two purposes:
> 
> 1. to determine the rate of pay on enrolment, transfer or change in class of Reserve Force service based on pay credits that, in accordance with orders or instructions issued by the Chief of Defence Staff, reflect the amount of qualifying service, *academic or other special qualifications possessed by an applicant that are determined to be of military value*; and
> 2. to provide a means of progression through the pay range for each rank.


 I don't know if there is anything more specific, hence my earlier comment.



> As for the number of pay periods I've checked twice with my BOR as I felt not enough taxes were being remitted, once it was explained to me using the CRA deduction tables that we are inded paid Monthly/alloted bi-monthy I stopped bugging them (if you look at your pay stub it shows 1 tax payment per month (along with all the other deductions) match that single payment per month against the corresponding table from the CRA Deduction guide for your province and you will find it works out to the penny, however if you look at the tables for bi monthly they numbers just don't jive)


 I've never seen a "bi-monthly" pay table: AFAIK, they are always stated in monthly amounts; I'm not sure how you could *not* know how often you are getting paid, but it is right here: *CBI 203.03 - ISSUE OF PAY AND ALLOWANCE*


> (1) (Payment) Subject to paragraphs (2), (3) and (6), pay and allowances shall be issued in arrears to an officer or non-commissioned member. *Payment shall be made on the fifteenth and last days of each month *or on any other day that the Chief of the Defence Staff determines is required to meet the needs of the Canadian Forces, except that when the day is not a full banking day, pay and allowances may be issued on the preceding full banking day.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 Aug 2007)

I know exactly how often I am paid but I find it quite common in the CF that mambers assume they are paid semi-monthly (my terminology on my last post was incorrect) when they are in fact not. We are paid monthly (12 pay periods per year), this took some math and digging for me to figure it out. In my case it is like so. Taxable pay and allowances SM =2426.00 taxation for bc would be(fed and prov) 523.90 every pay date equaling 1047.80 per month for tax and would be reported as 523.90 on each pay stub. this is not the case. Monthly pay and allowances 4852.00 taxes (by table) = 967.05 monthly, that matches the single taxation report on my mid month pay stub. CRA tables avail at http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tax/business/topics/payroll/t4032/menu-e.html

The day you get paid does not determine the pay period.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I know exactly how often I am paid but I find it quite common in the CF that mambers assume they are paid semi-monthly (my terminology on my last post was incorrect) when they are in fact not. We are paid monthly (12 pay periods per year), this took some math and digging for me to figure it out.



Look at your pay stubs: "MID-MONTH" calculates all of your deductions and pays you half the balance; "END-MONTH" pays you the other half.  Too easy.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 Aug 2007)

And I spent no more than 5 minutes calculating those "mid month" deductions, and found them to be the same as REVENUE CANADA'S monthly pay period tables linked above. your mid and end month pay is in 2 equal allotments (split allotment) the remainder are monthly allotments. This could not occur if the pay period was semi-monthly as the Queen would be paying your bills/charities/rent/ wherever else you allotted your pay to go before it had been earned. I challange you to do the math based against your most recent mid month pay statement and I think you'll find the same results, otherwise we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Inch (15 Aug 2007)

Who cares?

For the newbies reading this thread, you'll get money in your account on the 15th and the last day of the month according to your pay statement. Simple.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> And I spent no more than 5 minutes calculating those "mid month" deductions, and found them to be the same as REVENUE CANADA'S monthly pay period tables linked above. your mid and end month pay is in 2 equal allotments (split allotment) the remainder are monthly allotments. This could not occur if the pay period was semi-monthly as the Queen would be paying your bills/charities/rent/ wherever else you allotted your pay to go before it had been earned. I challange you to do the math based against your most recent mid month pay statement and I think you'll find the same results, otherwise we can agree to disagree.



You got waaaayyyyy too much time on your hands. How about giving us a rest?


----------



## Cat (23 Jan 2008)

Ok....I know that there's no 100% answer here...but for those of you who are on BMQ or who have just finished BMQ what are you paycheques like on course?

I can see the payscales on DND's website, but I can't find anywhere how much they take off for room and board or anything else. 

any rough estimate would be good - both for those who have bills/rent elsewhere and those who don't. I just want to know what I'm setting myself up for financially for the first bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Dog (25 Jan 2008)

Depends on if you are married or not.

When I was training full time, and I was officially common law, Rations and Quarters were not deducted from my pay, since essentially I would be paying them twice when I paid the rent and groceries. That was only applicable if I was married, because I *HAD * to maintain a residence in Ottawa, because I obviously could not take my wife on course with me (she wouldn't have come anyway, but that's not the point.)
If you aren't married, then Rations and quarters are about 575 a month, IIRC. Whether that's changed in the past 2 years I don't know... but I do know that in BMQ we didn't get paid for the first month of the course, as paperwork needed processing. We were however allowed to make a claim against our pending pay in the interim.


----------



## LoKe (15 Feb 2008)

I realize this topic is considerably old and my question doesn't exactly relate to the original topic, but here we go...

When I start BMQ, I'll be completely broke.  This is fine for me because I don't have any bills/debt to worry about.  My only concern is putting together my kit.  Will the available $220 advance be enough to acquire all pieces of kit from the Canex?


----------



## benny88 (15 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Will the available $220 advance be enough to acquire all pieces of kit from the Canex?



  You will be issued everything you NEED for your course, other than toiletries. Other stuff thats nice to have (notepads, other junk.) shouldn't set you back too much and your advance should easily cover everything, including your very first military haircut


----------



## LoKe (15 Feb 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> You will be issued everything you NEED for your course, other than toiletries. Other stuff thats nice to have (notepads, other junk.) shouldn't set you back too much and your advance should easily cover everything, including your very first military haircut


All essentials are provided?  That takes a load off my shoulders.  Thanks a lot!  Also, you mentioned the haircut...would it be preferred that I get my head buzzed and shave clean before getting there, or do it when I arrive so that I'm sure to do it right?


----------



## benny88 (15 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> All essentials are provided?



Uniforms and kit, food, and a roof over your head, yup. Upon further recollection, in addition to toiletries, you need to buy some padlocks and a shoe shine kit, once again, the advance covers it all.


----------



## Solmyr (31 Mar 2008)

Hello all,

I will be heading to St. Jean on April 19th and am trying to make sure my finances will be good while I'm there. Could someone who has recently been through BMQ tell me how much pay after deductions they received (single, not married)?  I tried doing a few different searches and found some older numbers, but I'm hoping for something more up to date.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rugby11 (2 Apr 2008)

Hey there Solmyr , when i was in St. Jean , i am single, my net pay after deductions every two weeks is about $650 or so around that number, but if you have a house or place ur paying rent or if your married, your possible looking at another $400 on top of that cause of less deductions...dont quote me on the extra $400, but if your single without a place at home and that, your looking at getting the $650..every two weeks...hope this helps you.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Apr 2008)

Rugby11 said:
			
		

> ..every two weeks...



CF personnel are not paid every two weeks, we are paid twice a month, on the 15th (or last working day prior to that date) and the last working day of the month.


----------



## RTaylor (2 Apr 2008)

My brother in law, after the military equivalent of room and board were taken out, earned in the vicinity of $750-$800 he said. If your married or have dependants (common-law, children, etc) let them know as you don't have that taken out of your pay and I'm pretty sure you also get a small allowance for this.

I talked to one of his fellow trainees and he said that he had a wife and 2 children and after taxes he was earning a bit over $1000 per pay in basic.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (4 Apr 2008)

HanrattSea said:
			
		

> Why are recruits paid different amounts for doing the same amount of work?



Recruits who are married or have children are expected to maintain their place of residence while they are away at basic training. Since they are maintaining a separate residence, the Crown assumes the cost of their military provided room and board.

It's not a practise I really agree with but then again I haven't received any calls from the CDS lately asking for my opinion on policy.


----------



## punkd (4 Apr 2008)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> It's not a practise I really agree with but then again I haven't received any calls from the CDS lately asking for my opinion on policy.



Would you really want to be paying R&Q while away on course for a couple months, as well as paying all your normal bills back home and supporting a wife and kids? 
R&Q right now is in the area of $500. Does that sound so great to someone making 650ish two times a month. I am quite happy having my R&Q covered, as well as TD when I am away from home.
If saving the army money is a concern, im sure you and me both could think of a few other things to change... 



(R&Q is Rations & Quarters. For those new to the military get used to abbreviations and acronyms  )


----------



## CBshadow (4 Apr 2008)

Whats the average amount of food you receive with rations(maybe best measurement in pounds) ...is it buffet style or what, because I eat a lot of food......a lot

500 a month is still minimal in respectable terms during bmq considering rent anywhere is more than that and food would be at least another 200 a month to eat properly if you were living the civvy life.


----------



## punkd (4 Apr 2008)

CBshadow said:
			
		

> Whats the average amount of food you receive with rations(maybe best measurement in pounds) ...is it buffet style or what, because I eat a lot of food......a lot
> 
> 500 a month is still minimal in respectable terms during bmq considering rent anywhere is more than that and food would be at least another 200 a month to eat properly if you were living the civvy life.



3 meals a day. Buffett style. Eat as much as you want.

Your room is somewhere around $100 a month.. and you pay around $400 to eat. (Give or take on either, I just know its around to $500 a month)
Yes, this is still alot cheaper than paying rent + groceries. My point was paying rent + groceries (for family back home) _on top of_ paying R&Q. Thats where it would get expensive.


----------



## CBshadow (4 Apr 2008)

punkd said:
			
		

> 3 meals a day. Buffett style. Eat as much as you want.
> 
> Your room is somewhere around $100 a month.. and you pay around $400 to eat. (Give or take on either, I just know its around to $500 a month)
> Yes, this is still alot cheaper than paying rent + groceries. My point was paying rent + groceries (for family back home) _on top of_ paying R&Q. Thats where it would get expensive.




What's cool about that circumstance apparently is that if you bring your marriage certificate/children's birth certificate and leasing agreement/mortgage agreement they'll take off the monthly R&Q fee to subsidize the cost of your other expenses....tis what i've been hearing


----------



## punkd (4 Apr 2008)

CBshadow said:
			
		

> What's cool about that circumstance apparently is that if you bring your marriage certificate/children's birth certificate and leasing agreement/mortgage agreement they'll take off the monthly R&Q fee to subsidize the cost of your other expenses....tis what i've been hearing



Correct.


----------



## GUNS (4 Apr 2008)

*$650.00 * twice a month, damn

If memory serves me correctly, I believe I was handed a crisp new *$20.00 * bill twice a month.(1968)

When I was posted to Valcartier, on pay parade( yes we had to parade for our money) I got *$40.00* twice a month.(1969)

1969 was the year Canada introduced the new $20 bill. Which they gave to all the military. Tried to spend it in Quebec City, no one would accept it.

*$650.00* twice a month damn.


----------



## RTaylor (4 Apr 2008)

It's more than $650 for married and single, I just talked to my brother in law and he confirmed it. He was getting just over $750. This was as of December/Jan when he graduated Basic, since then he's gotten a slight raise and it's over $800. That is AFTER R&Q.


----------



## Dolphado (5 Apr 2008)

I don't think $650.00 sounds right,  thats what I used to make a teletech in my town , after deductions when I was working there and I was getting $10.00 an hour for 8 hours a day.  I think it might be a little bit more then that, depending on how you have your deductions, such as taxes etc, set up. And well if it is right I'd much rather be payed to do something I will enjoy rather then answer people questions about they're phones all day. My favorite is still, 

"I just got my phone and it won't turn on!", 
"Did you charge the battery when you took it out of the package sir?"
"Oh no I didn't, thank you!"
LOL happens all the time!!


----------



## Solmyr (5 Apr 2008)

Thank you RTaylor and everyone else who replied. This gives me a good idea of how to budget my pay.

One more question, if I may. I fly out April 19th and start training on the 21st. Technically my first pay should be the 30th, but should if be more realistic of me to expect my first to be on May 15th, due to administration/paperwork processing period?

Thanks again.


----------



## RTaylor (5 Apr 2008)

You'll recieve an advance on your 1st pay, I think $200 or $250 or so, to get gear and other stuff that you may still require (you're taken to the Canex for stuff in the 1st few days).

My best bet is that you'll not see a full check until a few weeks have passed, *but* when I did militia summer training I recieved a full weeks pay for like 2 days of work 

Call the local CFRC and toss the question at them, they should be able to help.


----------



## CBshadow (5 Apr 2008)

not a clue somebody's gotta know that one though...good question


----------



## C.Murray (5 Apr 2008)

If you want to know the exact numbers, watch the basic-up series. I remember it being in there.


----------



## RTaylor (5 Apr 2008)

Basic Up is from 2006 I think, not recent and hte payscales change from year to year.


----------



## caseproven (1 Oct 2008)

I was just curious, since the army has monthly deductions for housing/food etc, I was wondering what they were like in the navy.

I heard that the military gives a certain amount towards housing if you live outside the "base" (something like 600$ is what I heard) but if you live on the "base" they deduct anything from 70 to 550$ depending on your living quarters. That sort of makes sense in the army... sort of... but in the navy, where you spend long periods of time on a ship, I know you get sea allowance, but do they deduct "housing" expenses?

I was just curious about one months pay before deductions and taxes and the same months pay after... it just appears to me like it might get confusing when they give and take and give and take. 

Can someone shed a little bit of light on this? I know the army, at one point when I when to the recruiting center had a sheet that showed a typical first year, first month (after bmq) pay sheet with all the deductions. Is there anywhere to find that online? And is it different for the navy?

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2008)

STOP!   

SHAKE YOUR HEAD!

What do you hear?

Nothing?

There is one set of deductions set up throughout the CANADIAN FORCES.  It doesn't matter what uniform you wear.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Oct 2008)

Your landlord would still expect you to pay rent whether you were on vacation, out of town on business, or at sea. DND's policy is no different, nor should it be.

The policy is the same for Army, Navy & Air Force.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> STOP!
> 
> SHAKE YOUR HEAD!
> 
> ...



Easy George.

With all the emphasis of the last few years of "Army", "Navy" and "Air Force", we can't expect someone who isn't yet in the system to fully understand that there's only one administrative approach across the Services.

That is, after all, why they come here and ask.


----------



## caseproven (1 Oct 2008)

Okay, so, just a follow up on my original post:

when at sea for long periods of time, you're sleeping on a ship in what people refer to as "racks", how much is deducted for that?

I get it that sea allowance, just like field allowance for the army, sort of counters the deductions of housing. And while "same for navy, airforce, and army" doesn't apply as sea allowance is clearly more than field allowance.

I understand that pay is the same for every rank no matter what part of the military you're in, but there seems to be different incentives for army, navy and airforce, so I was just wondering if there might be different deductions.

Also, I heard that in the navy, now I find this kind of bizarre, but when you're in international waters you don't get taxed? How is that possible? Just something I heard.

On another note: when out to sea for more than a few weeks, do you work 7 days out of 7 or do you get two days off? I have trouble picturing someone on a ship getting time off, but surely it must happen... Is there a lot of down time? Are days/nights/shifts generally normal such as 8 or 10 hours? I also heard shifts work in figures of 12... 12 hours on, 12 hours off. Just another question I had.


----------



## GAP (1 Oct 2008)

This is getting nonsensical..... :


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Oct 2008)

If you have your own place...you get your PLD...if you are in a sea going position you are entitled to sea pay...you don't pay for your rack or rations onboard ship.



> Also, I heard that in the navy, now I find this kind of bizarre, but when you're in international waters you don't get taxed? How is that possible? Just something I heard.


Foreign Duty Allowance....if you are operational you may not be taxed. If you are just conducting exercises then you still get taxed at the normal rates.



> On another note: when out to sea for more than a few weeks, do you work 7 days out of 7 or do you get two days off?I have trouble picturing someone on a ship getting time off, but surely it must happen...


if you are sailing for 7 days then you work all seven days. You get time off when you hit port. Notwithstanding duty watches and any work days you may have. If you have a nice boss and things are quiet he may stand you down from a watch. Don't count on it though.



> Is there a lot of down time? Are days/nights/shifts generally normal such as 8 or 10 hours? I also heard shifts work in figures of 12... 12 hours on, 12 hours off. Just another question I had


Down time depends on whats going on. if you are sailing in a 1 in 2 watch rotation you work 5 hours off for 5, work 7 off for 7. Depending on whats going on you may work for a couple of hours during your off watch time as well. It depends on the needs of the ship and your department at the time.

this has been discussed before though.


----------



## caseproven (1 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the clarification.

I've been looking around at life in the military and it just seems that information on life in the navy (on official website and on these boards) is always 'summed' up. I like details myself. 

I even have a friend who's been in the Navy for almost two years and whenever I do get to talk to him, he never goes into details on day to day life, etc.

Anyway, thanks for the bit of insight.


----------



## KyleM (14 Feb 2009)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> I don't think $650.00 sounds right,  thats what I used to make a teletech in my town , after deductions when I was working there and I was getting $10.00 an hour for 8 hours a day.  I think it might be a little bit more then that, depending on how you have your deductions, such as taxes etc, set up. And well if it is right I'd much rather be payed to do something I will enjoy rather then answer people questions about they're phones all day. My favorite is still,
> 
> "I just got my phone and it won't turn on!",
> "Did you charge the battery when you took it out of the package sir?"
> ...



Lol I am currently working at Teletech and planning on starting the process of joining in the summer. I make 701$ every 2 weeks. I assume that is just baisc pay to start while going through training. I assume when your done BMQ it would be over 700 bi-weekly. I mean I am joining because I want to do more with my life then as you said anwsering calls, but it doesnt hurt to make a decent buck doing it.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2009)

Your NET pay will depend on your personal circumstances.


----------



## Nauticus (14 Feb 2009)

GUNS said:
			
		

> *$650.00 * twice a month, damn
> 
> If memory serves me correctly, I believe I was handed a crisp new *$20.00 * bill twice a month.(1968)
> 
> ...


$650 nowadays is like getting paid $20 in 1969.


----------



## derael (14 Feb 2009)

Could anyone state roughly how much net pay is in the ROTP program?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2009)

Here do the math yourself, current pay tables are located at Directorate of Pay Policy Development


----------



## Big Foot (14 Feb 2009)

derael said:
			
		

> Could anyone state roughly how much net pay is in the ROTP program?


It all depends. Are you planning on going civvy U or RMC, things like that. At RMC, I was clearing about $300 every two weeks.


----------



## derael (14 Feb 2009)

Awesome. That gives me a good idea of what I will have to pay bills and whatnot.


----------



## twilight_girl (26 Feb 2009)

Do married personnel get paid more during trade qualification also? What about later in their career? Or only during basic?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2009)

twilight_girl said:
			
		

> Do married personnel get paid more during trade qualification also?



Only if entitled to separation allowance at the time and for that period only.



> What about later in their career?



Only if entitled to separation allowance at the time and for that period only.





> Or only during basic?



Only if entitled to separation allowance at the time and for that period only.

Separation allowance is only that...an allowance when separated ( conditions apply) so no, married people do not get paid more.


----------



## twilight_girl (26 Feb 2009)

What counts as seperated? i.e. how far away?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

twilight_girl said:
			
		

> What counts as seperated? i.e. how far away?



Not living in the same residence.  But you have to be married or legally common-law for it to count.


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

I'm not sure if there are distance regulations, but I believe as long as you are living away from you spouse you count for it.  (Correct me if I'm wrong.)  On basic, even if you spouse lives in lets say Montreal, you are still living away from them, because you are living in quarters in Saint-Jean.  I'm from Halifax myself, and I left my fiancee and daughter back home here when I did IAP and BOTP.  I however did not qualify (or did, but did not receive) separation pay, because I was sent on temporary duty "TD" and I received a TD allowance instead.  You cannot receive both TD and separation allowances.  However, during your time in farnham, if on TD you are taken off and given field pay (I think then you get both field pay and sep. pay, but I cannot remember)


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

You are not allowed to collect two allowances at the same time.

The SA is abated for any of the following periods:
a. temporary duty;
b. mandatory annuity break;
c. sick leave or compassionate leave of 15 days or more;
d. aboard ship when out of home port; or
e. while in receipt of FOA.

Source:  DCBA Aide Memoire


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

I thought that they recently changed it so you could receive both field pay and sep. pay at the same time, but could be mistaken.

As far as 





> d. aboard ship when out of home port; or


I'm from Halifax, so does that mean anytime I'm aboard a ship out of Halifax I don't qualify for both, but if I was aboard a ship out of Esquimalt I would?
Or is it meant to mean that anytime you're aboard ship you don't qualify, because every ship has a home port, and if it is out to sea it is away from home port.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

I think it means if you're getting Sea Pay.


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

ahh.. so sea pay = no sep. pay...makes sense
(as you can see I'm too new to have experienced this myself yet but will soon)


----------



## ballz (2 Mar 2009)

I was not aware that you paid for R&Q on your courses.

I am an Ocdt, single and no dependants. Does this mean that this summer when I go for my BMOQ I can expect to lose $500ish a month off of the net pay I'm getting now? I'm already paying mess fees for a mess 800km away.

That'll bring my monthly net pay to a grand total of $674. So much for saving any money during the summer for the school year.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Mar 2009)

If you are a reservist you wont pay rations and quarters while on your courses.


----------



## ballz (3 Mar 2009)

I'm Reg Force..


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

If you're posted to the base you'll pay for R&Q.  If you're sent on TD, you won't.


----------



## ballz (5 Mar 2009)

Ahhh :nod:, so I assume I'll be on TD, since I am currently posted to where I am going to school, and will still be posted here next September when I return to school. Thank you. That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Mar 2009)

Amy.Taylor said:
			
		

> Wow you get payed during basic?



"You get paid to do this?" was my response when I signed up for the reserves!

ME


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> Ahhh :nod:, so I assume I'll be on TD, since I am currently posted to where I am going to school, and will still be posted here next September when I return to school. Thank you. That makes perfect sense.



Don't assume, you know what that does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You may end up getting attach posted, depending on how long your course is.


----------



## stevea32 (11 Mar 2009)

The Capt that did my interview told me $1400/month if you are single, $1850/month if you are married


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Mar 2009)

I am sure pay during BMQ has been discussed here before......

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16015.0.html


----------



## CountDC (11 Mar 2009)

and just to clarify for some and perhaps muddy for others -

members with dependants (married, kids) often receive more net pay as the taxes deducted are lower than their single counter-parts.  Off the top if memory serves correct I am paying approx $100 less per month in taxes as I have dependants that are tax deductible.


----------



## cathyanne78 (13 Apr 2009)

do you get paid for being in basic training while you are there and if so then could you give me an estimate about how much per hour and what is the usual pay every 2 weeks while there for a ncm? thank you
ps i tried looking on the net for this info but had no luck.


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Apr 2009)

Before people jump on you here, just take a few minutes searching on this website.  I'm pretty sure this particular question has been answered.  However, if after reading the material you still have questions, by all means, post it!


----------



## Greymatters (13 Apr 2009)

Its a bit of a broad question as well - are you inquiring abour reg force, reserve, or cadet training?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Apr 2009)

Yes, you will be paid during Basic Training. For amounts, start with the Pay Rates thread from the Recruiting FAQ

And you will find a number of topic on this very subject if you search.


----------



## cathyanne78 (13 Apr 2009)

thank you for your advice and i will check further on this site


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (15 Apr 2009)

I'm doing my SQ and trade training this summer, I am at the a Pte(b) I belive pay rate (about 105$ a day). 

 My question is how is pay calculated for courses, is it an issue of the course is Y days and your payrate is X so it is just a matter of pay = (Y)(X) or is it calculated though another method? 

 Appreciate it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Apr 2009)

When you go away on course, you will be on a Class B employment contract from the day you leave until you get back home.  You will be paid for every day during that contract (even the weekends you don't work), including your travel days as required.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Apr 2009)

as Pte...there are I believe 3 Incentive Pay categories, so its not guaranteed you are at 105$ per day...these are approximations, IPC1= 80$ per day, IPC2= 90$ per day, IPC3= 105$ per day.

to figure out your pay, look at your message, your unit should give you some kind of joining instruction, course message something....it will specify the number of days you will be paid for and at what pay grade.


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (15 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> as Pte...there are I believe 3 Incentive Pay categories, so its not guaranteed you are at 105$ per day...these are approximations, IPC1= 80$ per day, IPC2= 90$ per day, IPC3= 105$ per day.
> 
> to figure out your pay, look at your message, your unit should give you some kind of joining instruction, course message something....it will specify the number of days you will be paid for and at what pay grade.



 It's complicated, I was in for awhile, went on supplemental for awhile then rejoined. I've been parading with my unit in the PAT platoon since I'm only BMQ (orginoally I was going to get re-sent on BMQ but they told me i'm just going to SQ now) but I've been getting paid 105$ for full days. I can go find an invoice but I think it says my rate as Pte(b). So idk, thats what i've been getting at my unit, i just assumed my rate would be the same on course. 

 I was just trying to estimate how much I'd get for course, I'm doing SQ and my trade training (use to be BIQ, i think it's something different now). Just wondering if to estimate my pay I just take the number of days the courses are set to run and multiply it by my pay rate of if well on course the pay equasion is changed. 

 If it's just course days x pay thats pretty good, at 105$ a day that could be close to 3000$ a month if the course are a full 30 days.


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (15 Apr 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> When you go away on course, you will be on a Class B employment contract from the day you leave until you get back home.  You will be paid for every day during that contract (even the weekends you don't work), including your travel days as required.



 Better than I remember, good deal for two months of summer work. Thanks


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Apr 2009)

Pte(b) is your rank...not your IPC.

Pay goes by Rank and IPC.
Rank determines what category you will be in on the left hand of the pay scale (Pte, Corporal A, Corporal B, Sergeant, etc)

Incentive Pay Category (IPC) refers to the Time in that particular pay grade.

so you could be Pte (b) at IPC 1 just like you could be Pte (b) at IPC 3.

Am i explaining it ok?


----------



## JohnJohnJohn (15 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> Pte(b) is your rank...not your IPC.
> 
> Pay goes by Rank and IPC.
> Rank determines what category you will be in on the left hand of the pay scale (Pte, Corporal A, Corporal B, Sergeant, etc)
> ...



 Yea I get it now. Perhaps I get paid the 105$ (which is IPC 3?) because I've been in longer, even though the majority of that time I was not active. Odd, but I'm not going to complain.


----------



## CountDC (15 Apr 2009)

You will get $106.08 (pte ipc 3) per day you are employed so for a 30 day period you are paid $3182.40 gross.  Take out your deductions - mess dues, tax, cpp, ei - been a while but a quick guess estimate would be somewhere around 25%.


----------



## Gary D. in SK (20 May 2009)

Yeah I'm not going to be the only one losing weight during BMQ in my household.  Even on EI I make better than that.  Figure a mortgage of $900 a month, groceries for my wife and two teenagers and bills and deductions...  Mind you I knew when I applied that I'll be taking a 60% pay cut from my regular working wage.


----------



## Kel_115124 (31 May 2009)

The recruiting centre told me the other day that the pay rate for BMQ is now $2585/month, then you take off about $450 for room/food, $100 for pension deductions and then CPP, EI and taxes (not sure about those), should work out to around $1400 net pay after all the deductions


----------



## Thibeault89 (2 Jun 2009)

Kel_115124 said:
			
		

> The recruiting centre told me the other day that the pay rate for BMQ is now $2585/month, then you take off about $450 for room/food, $100 for pension deductions and then CPP, EI and taxes (not sure about those), should work out to around $1400 net pay after all the deductions



Thats it, 1400/2 on the 15th and last day of the month, between 650-750 per pay.


----------



## prairiediver (27 Aug 2009)

Without starting a new thread, and related to this topic, can someone please tell me if I get paid between courses in the event that my Naval Environmental Training course doesnt start immediately after basic?

Would I also be paid between NET and my actual job training if there were a gap between courses?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Aug 2009)

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Without starting a new thread, and related to this topic, can someone please tell me if I get paid between courses in the event that my Naval Environmental Training course doesnt start immediately after basic?
> 
> Would I also be paid between NET and my actual job training if there were a gap between courses?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes.


----------



## Greymatters (28 Aug 2009)

As a small sidetrack; 

Does anyone have copies of CF payguides (by rank) dating back to 1985?


----------



## Merven (28 Aug 2009)

Hey everyone, I've heard different responses to wither my son counts as a dependent and effects my pay, yes i pay child support and see him. Some say yes others say no, any advice?

No I'm not married or common law, (that's why I'm confused, some forums on here only say u get less taken off if you are one of those 2, and nothing about kids)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

I am not at work and can't pull up the DCBA Aide Memoire to quote, but I will say no, the CF will not consider your son as a "dependent" if you don't have custody 50% of the time or more.  

Regardless of if you do/don't have dependents, your rate of pay will remain the same; what MAY be affected is what deductions/benefits you are entitled to.  Just wanted to clarify that so someone else doesn't get the idea you get paid more if you have kids.

I also have a daughter, age 8, who I can't have as a dependent IAW the CF definition (although we have Joint custody, her mom has Day to Day care/control 100% of the time), and therefore I can't offer her the benefits of a dependent child such as the Public Service Health Care Plan, to name one benefit dependent children have access to.


----------



## DIESEL 007 (28 Aug 2009)

Was wondering if anyone knew what an officer recruit under the CEOTP would make during the BMOQ. the recruiters werent sure and said it could be the 1200 or so monthly that the ROTP students make while they're there, im married so i wont have to pay the room and board, but there is an A and B in the pay scales, B is twice that of A. Who is that for??? im hoping it is me!! going from almost 4gs a month to one will be a huge stretch.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

Not sure about the pay, but the term Officer Cadet or candidate is the norm, vice Officer Recruit (recruit refers to an untrained Private).

Room and board is referred to as R & Q (Rations and Quarters).

And as a heads up, your written communications skills will be important in the CF, particularly as an Officer.  The manner in which you staff correspondence *will* be picked apart and anything below the acceptable standard will be rejected.  Just a heads up.

I am not sure about the gross/net pay for CEOTP Officer Cadets, but your enrolment/offer message should have your pay rate on it.


----------



## ruckmarch (29 Aug 2009)

Witten communication skills are taught when he/she goes on their trade training to be an officer, not something to lose sleep over


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> *Witten* communication skills are taught when he/she goes on their trade training to be an officer, not something to lose sleep over



How ironic (and convenient of you) to make a post for me to quote that actually supports my point.  

Written communication skills are important before your trades training.  They are important the second you start the application process for the CF, as far as the CF is concerned.  

My advice is pretty simple.  Until you are actually fully qualified, and THEN get some actual experience (still waiting for your CELE crse, IIRC, aren't you?) and TI, you should probably be on *receive* vice *send* when giving out advice to others about what is/isn't important for Officers in the CF.  If you disagree, how about this.  I have a good friend, former Crewmen, who went CELE and is a Major now.  I can have him contact you to discuss the importance of good communications skills, especially for an Officer who is going to be overseeing and managing information systems.

For the record, I'll say it again.  Written communication skills are important in the CF.


----------



## ruckmarch (29 Aug 2009)

No am not actually...I am happy being an NCM. I enjoyed my time back in the forces in the UK, and am doing the same right now here in Canada.

Oh....and I get to see my kid too, rather than come on here and be high and mighty  :


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Oh....and I get to see my kid too



What the heck does that have to do with anything?   :

Back on topic:  FYI, a dependant is described in the DCBA Aide Memoire as:

"a person who resides full-time with the member at member’s residence"

If you are paying child support, I don't think they reside with you full time.  I have never been able to claim my daughter as a dependant for _financial_ reasons, however, she is listed on my MPRR.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> No am not actually...*I am happy being an a NCM*. I enjoyed my time back in the forces in the UK, and am doing the same right now here in Canada.



Sorry, had to fix that spelling mistake for you.  

So...you failed out of Officer trg then did you?  Because you sure gave lots of advice to potential/future OCdts headed to the Mega...



			
				ruckmarch]OK...I'll answer this from what I know from st jean. First off the staff are human too and know that people are bound to get injured said:
			
		

> It's a shame to read what happened to CG, we all know she was geared up for it. As mentioned, basic up is not like the real deal, for OCDTs anyway it's a lot tougher as she rightfully told you.
> 
> 6hrs of sleep someone asks? Only on weekends would that happen. By 5am you are downstairs lined up waiting for the staff, so you could see why 6hrs is impossible.
> 
> ...





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> *Gas Gas Gas.....even more fun during BMOQ * when the instructor calls it during a mission on Vimy at 2am in the morning when you've already gone on 3 mission and worn out.
> 
> Nothing to it, it's all in the handling of the mask and how fast you can put it on, check for leakage, hood over your head, arms under armpit, step forward and back.
> 
> The dance they make you do in the hut is funky though





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Hope you guys on the officer course are enjoying it so far, swinging your arms around, carrying the cc-bag and canteen, looking dapper in those grey PT outfits, hanging around the blue break area for classes.
> 
> It really is easy as long as everyone works together, failure to do that leads to disaster in your section or platoon. share the section duties amongst ya except laundry. You will find that most people would lose stuff from the mix up
> 
> *When made CPC or 2IC, just do the best you can.* You only have 2 written exams to do, the rest of the POs are multiple choice.



As a former Instructor at CFLRS/The Mega (probably before you walked thru the Green Doors), I know BMQ courses do not have a CPC (Cadet Platoon Commander), they have a Course Senior.  Hmmm.  You seem to have alot of first hand knowledge of IAP/BOTP for a NCM who never did either course.   :-*



ruckmarch]To the OP.....[u]if you are on the officer course[/u] said:


> To the OP, if you saw them towards the end of last month/ early this month, then it would have been the ones perhaps on their way to Wainwright for Ex Maple Guardian 0901 which is wrapping up this week.
> 
> I have been taking part in this ex and am glad to be going home.




I bet I can find out rank/name/initials by noon Monday thru my CELE Maj (he works in Ottawa) friend if the notion strikes me.  Anyone want to put $50 on it??  Anyone?  As a former Armd Recce Snr NCO, this was almost as fun as a RAPZ trace!  I've been bypassing your BS for a week or so, but today I decided maybe it was time to pickett and develop the contact.  Man I miss the army sometimes!!   :warstory:   That was almost fun!  

Sorry, but I was bored on a rainy afternoon while my wife is out and about, and well you made yourself a pretty easy target to be honest, as soon as you said you were a NCM.  You did know about your posting history being on your profile, did you not?  One thing is for sure.  

You're a liar either way.  




> rather than come on here and be high and mighty  :



Yes, yes I believe we've seen you "not coming on here and being high and mighty"...




			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> You are right about not being my mate, what was I thinking? I don't use the term bro anyway or buddy, so you don't have to worry about that.
> 
> Yes...don't reply to my posts, not going to lose sleep over that.
> 
> Cheers





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Exactly my point.....thank you. Hachetman, wake up and smell the coffee would ya mate? I bet if that had been some kid of a different background, you won't have said the same thing?





> I couldn't agree with you more with all you said above. Could you imagine if every called the cops just because they saw someone holding out of the window that looked like a weapon?
> 
> In case people didn't know this, it's not uncommon for cops to harrass kurds back in their homeland, and am sure these folks were traumatized by the whole experience. I am not sticking up for them here, just put yourself in their shoes for a second.
> 
> ...





> You are the one that seems to follow my posts around, and you've been warned a couple of times lately.





> Are you still talking? Am not interested in a chinwag with ya





> The latest case in the news is a sad one.....
> 
> Why the hell does his ex GF's mum have one of his medals? Also his dad and mum have one each, and they can't find it in them to give one to the little girl?
> 
> Shame on all of those adults





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> The twit at the center of it all, has been ordered back to Ottawa





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Mr Longpost.....I am a tax paying Canadian just like the next person, and am entitled to my opinions, even if they don't concur with yours!
> 
> My thread came off the back of stories in the news, it doesn't mean I believe all of what is written. If you want to live in a bubble and pretend all is well and honky dory, then good for you.
> 
> There have been talk radio shows over the past few days where people have phoned in and voiced their take on the whole issue. Just to show you that there are people out there that think otherwise, here i a link



Hey look!  Some more of those unimportant written communications skills.   :blotto:



			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Funny how the mistakes always happen when the case in question involves someone from a visible minority eh?





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> As an older person myself, I always find level 10 a good level to brag about.





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Or should that read.....the Govt is selective at whom they help at times of need.
> 
> This comes off the back of the lady stranded in Kenya, the way the consulate handled the matter and the length her lawyers had to go just to prove that it's her in the passport. It seems to be me that in light of some current cases involving " people that aren't WHITE ", there is always some kind of "we don't care" attitude from the Govt and a section of the society?????
> 
> ...





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Don't know what message that would be sending out to young females that it's ok to beat each other up. Would you let your daughter, sister, girlfriend or wife take part in that kind of sport?
> 
> If your answer is Yes, THEN KUDOS TO YOU.





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Have you been following this thread, or you just like jumping in with both feet at the end of conversations? Go back a few posts and see the non-working link I was talking about, then come back and reitirate your comment





			
				ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Yes it could have been a lot worse. I was the first on the scene actually, and the person that got him out of the cockpit, dragged him away from the smoking and leaking plane, before the sar techs with a stretcher and fire fighters showed up.
> 
> I had to jump over the fence on RCAF road to do this



Well, to sum up, I would sure hate to see it if you DID try to come off as high and mighty.


----------



## ruckmarch (29 Aug 2009)

You feel pretty proud of yourself I bet? I was staff at the MEGA at one point Einstein, and yes I asked about CELE and Signals questions because It's something am considering, considering being the key word.

Jeez....Ever asked yourself why you haven't got full custody of your daughter? I guess we know now from your last post above, what woman in their right mind would want to be around you daily?

Don't bother replying.

Here is something for ya


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> You feel pretty proud of yourself I bet? I was staff at the MEGA at one point Einstein, and yes I asked about CELE and Signals questions because It's something am considering, considering being the key word.
> 
> Jeez....Ever asked yourself why you haven't got full custody of your daughter? I guess we know now from your last post above, what woman in their right mind would want to be around you daily?
> 
> ...



Why don't you take your lies elsewhere and stop posting on army.ca?
Eye in the Sky clearly called you on your bullshit. You have zero credibility on this board. Trying to get a jab in about his daughter like that makes you a pussy and deserving of a punch in the face. 
You're clearly being shady about your service which, as hard to imagine as it may be, we look down on here.


----------



## Scott (29 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> You feel pretty proud of yourself I bet? I was staff at the MEGA at one point Einstein, and yes I asked about CELE and Signals questions because It's something am considering, considering being the key word.
> 
> Jeez....Ever asked yourself why you haven't got full custody of your daughter? I guess we know now from your last post above, what woman in their right mind would want to be around you daily?
> 
> ...



Well welcome to one of the most justified warnings ever doled out here. In fact, welcome to a higher level of warning than most get for their first offence. Want to redress it? I suggest you talk to Mike Bobbitt because you are getting nowhere but further up the ladder if you contact me after this horse shit.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Aug 2009)

What is this guys problem, clearly he needs to be banned off this site. He's nothing but an ***hole and his stupid and disrespectful remarks need to stop. If it were up to me I'd say ban his ***


----------



## muskrat89 (29 Aug 2009)

Anyway...

Back on topic please

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2009)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Anyway...
> 
> Back on topic please
> 
> Army.ca Staff



*Forrest Gump voice*

I'm sorry I had a fight during your Black Panther Part-tay.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> As a small sidetrack;
> 
> Does anyone have copies of CF payguides (by rank) dating back to 1985?



Did you get any of these yet?  I might be able to get these to you, as I am not doing much today at work.


----------



## Greymatters (31 Aug 2009)

No, haven't got any other response yet, and still interested in copies please...


----------



## Fogle (26 Dec 2009)

What is this BS about 1400~ a month?

Taken off of the CFRC website

http://www.forces.ca/media/_PDF/PayScalesNCMReg_en.pdf

Recruits, Basic Training and Private: 31,488 yearly and 2,624 monthly


----------



## meni0n (26 Dec 2009)

Minus quebec taxes, minus two pension payments and R&Q and that's how much you will get.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> What is this BS about 1400~ a month?
> 
> Taken off of the CFRC website
> 
> ...



What the monograms show is GROSS PAY not NET PAY.

During training:


			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Minus quebec taxes, minus two pension payments and R&Q and that's how much you will get.



Once posted to where you will be doing your Trades Course add in appropriate MESS DUES too.


EDITED TO ADD

And if you are a Reservist the above rates DO NOT APPLY.


----------



## Fogle (28 Dec 2009)

How do they manage taking off 800 in pension and income tax? Here I was thinking I was getting ripped off in BC, having 160 taxed off of 1500 a month income... That is just silly.

 :stars:

 And do these deductions to around 1400 a month continue after BMQ, aside from the rent expenses etc, or do more fees get lifted?


----------



## meni0n (28 Dec 2009)

Yes you will always pay into two pensions and the taxes, well that will depend which province you will end up. If you choose to live in  the shacks after your first posting and pay for rations then those will come out otherwise it's just taxes, pension, EI, mess dues, disability etc,

It's not so bad as a private than when it is when you hit corporal. I have about 1700$ worth of deductions and that's without rations and quarters as I live off base.


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> How do they manage taking off 800 in pension and income tax? Here I was thinking I was getting ripped off in BC, having 160 taxed off of 1500 a month income... That is just silly.



Well, first you will make more money than before, therefore you will be in a higher tax bracket (you will pay more % of your salary in taxes and CPP than before). 

Second, you will be living in Quebec and taxed in Quebec, which means you will pay more taxes than BC.

In taxes and CPP, you should pay roughly 585$ according to my rough calculations.

Then, you will also have to contribute to your "CF" Pension.  It's roughly 8.1% of your salary if my memory is right.  That's 213$. 

There is your 800$ (798$ to be exact) in taxes and pension.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Dec 2009)

Actually I believe you pay Mess dues (to The Bistro) while at CFLRS.  Afterall, according to the CFAOs, every mbr must belong to a Mess and pay Mess dues.  The Sea King Club (Jnr Ranks, 12 Wing) is $12 a month.  I put that on my taxes as "professional dues" or something like that each year.  

Fogle,

$160 of $1500 is just over what...10%?  My wife used to wonder "where all my money went" until I showed her one of my mid-month pay statments last year.  Off my roughly $5300 a month gross pay (counting PLD of $631), over $2k of that went to taxes and deductions.  Income tax, CPP and EI contributions, my CF pension, mess dues, PSHCP contributions, my SISIP OGTI (life insurance).  It all adds up.  However, I challenge you to find an employer who will charge you $4 a month for your family to partake in a medical/dental plan comparable to ours.  My wife used to pay $160 a month for her plan before we were together and it didn't have half the coverage or the (IMO) very low annual deductible amount.  The dental plan is FREE for dependents.

You have to look at it from the bigger picture sometimes.  As for the rations charges, I challenge anyone to find a company that will do all your cooking, kitchen cleaning, grocery shopping and dishes for $500 a month and provide 3 meals a day, 7 days a week.   ;D


----------



## Fogle (2 Jan 2010)

Thanks, Eye in the Sky. Thats a great fistful of good points on the matter. I suppose I do like my roads plowed and my hospitals open, so I'll stop complaining. I actually talked with an American trucker the other day who told me his company just got an 800 a month medicare plan for families that he is just stoked about  ;D Glad I live north of the 49

Also, I respect how you handled Duckmarch back there, very impressive


----------



## JBoyd (2 Jan 2010)

I believe Quebec has the highest income tax rate in Canada, if not than definitely one of the highest. The good thing is that when you file your income tax the rate you pay is that of the province in which you lived on December 31st.


----------



## gcclarke (3 Jan 2010)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I believe Quebec has the highest income tax rate in Canada, if not than definitely one of the highest. The good thing is that when you file your income tax the rate you pay is that of the province in which you lived on December 31st.



Ahh yes, this is very important. It meant that my first year, I ended up paying Alberta taxes rather than Quebec taxes, despite the fact that I spend from Jan 14 to 10 Dec "living" in Quebec.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jan 2010)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> The good thing is that when you file your income tax the rate you pay is that of the province in which you lived on December 31st.



Yup. That, however, tends to balance out and come back to bite you when you move from Alberta to.....oh lets say...New Brunswick !!

"Welcome to NB, you owe 2500 bucks....."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2010)

That's the entrance fee to the land that fun forgot...............

 ;D


----------



## forumdood007 (3 Jan 2010)

Alright.....all that said, back to the first post and question. How much do we clear  per pay while at BMQ. I'd like to get a ballpark figure....married guy with 2 dependents. Any current St. Jean attendees care to answer?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2010)

forumdood007 said:
			
		

> Alright.....all that said, back to the first post and question. How much do we clear  per pay while at BMQ. I'd like to get a ballpark figure....married guy with 2 dependents. Any current St. Jean attendees care to answer?



It was posted a couple of pages back.....



			
				Thibeault89 said:
			
		

> Thats it, 1400/2 on the 15th and last day of the month, between 650-750 per pay.



give or take that is what you will be taking home......


----------



## bigjohnson (3 Jan 2010)

As per the sheet i received from the recruiting center when i was sworn in, take home for singles is: $1342.85/month and for married/commonlaw: $1928.67/month. The only difference is singles having to pay rations and quarters.


----------



## JBoyd (3 Jan 2010)

Unfortunately it is hard to give a proper estimate as allowances/deductions will be different from person to person.

I am currently attending CFLRS, married with 3 dependants, my last pay was somewhere around $1150. I believe this includes PLD and most likely separation expense, as well reflects extra deductions (SISIP life insurance, BC MSP, etc.) 

Once I receive the stub I can PM you with a proper breakdown if you'd like.


----------



## goldenhamster (4 Jan 2010)

Quote by Meridian in 2007

All,

I was able to find a fairly old topic that covered the deductions at BMQ for a basic Private, the sheet that is included apparently in the Joining Instructions (though I don't see it on CFLRS website).   

While I know where to get the gross monthly pay, I'm interested in the actual net pay; particularly because its a smaller amount. (I'd be joining CEOTP, and the pay is roughly equivalent to a BMQ Private).

The sheet is similar to the following, I'm looking for updated values, as Im sure these have changed:

Single: 

Pay rate:  2421.00
Supplemental death benefits: 5.85
Employment Insurance: 47.21
CF Pension and CPP: 203.44
SISSIP/LTD: 5.07
Income Taxes: 415.51
Sales tax: 0.53
Single quarters: 74.00
Rations: 365.61

Total deductions: 1117.22

Net take home pay:  1303.78


----------



## blacktriangle (4 Jan 2010)

In 2008, a Pte IPC 1 was getting about 1400 bucks clear a month in Alberta while living in shacks. As a Pte IPC 2, I was getting about 1800 clear a month living in shacks.

If you are a scrooge like me, you can afford to sleep on a bed of money every night. If you are an idiot, you will be perpetually broke. 

If you are sensible and balanced person, you will live a decent life. 

How's that? Mileage may vary.


----------



## silverbirdtank (7 Jan 2010)

Good answer PopnFresh!

I've worked with single people who were making 5-6 grand a month on the rigs and they were always broke and i've seen people raise families with money in the bank with considerably less, guessing more like 3 or less thousand a month.

All depends on the person.


----------



## erik.hillis (7 Jan 2010)

I'm getting these figures right from my pay statement (2009-12-02).

Current pay and allowances: $2,624
Deductions: $1,361.69
Single Quarters: $92.00
Rations: $493.82


----------



## forumdood007 (7 Jan 2010)

Perfect....thanks Erik.

Can someone confirm that that would be for a single person and that a married one (with dependents) wouldn't be paying the Quarters or Rations fees?


----------



## MSEng314 (7 Jan 2010)

If you are married and/or have dependants you will not pay R&Q's, on the reasoning that you are already paying rent/mortgage, and you have a family to support.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Jan 2010)

....provided you have Dependent(s) that are Dependent(s) IAW the CF definition, if I may add, and that said dependent(s) reside in the residence you are maintaining.

You may also qualify for Seperation Expense (if you are not receiving TDA) IIRC.  I am not at work and can't bring up the ref, but I don't think you have to have reached career status and/or have your QL3 (for NCMs, can't recall what it is for Officers, sorry) to recieve SE (unlike Posting Allowances, for instance).


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jan 2010)

...you will not have to pay Rations and Quarters, and on top of that , like EITS said, you will receive almost 400 bucks a month separation pay( if you live with your dependants...and tax free by the way ).
   And all the single guys will hate you for it!


----------



## Katw (14 Jan 2010)

when I was talking to recruiting yesterday accepting my offer I asked about pay during basic and they told me that for the first 3 pays you simply get a predetermined amount of $500 as a cheque and by the 4th pay you get back pay for what they still owe u from the first 3 and it would be on direct deposit by then. Is this right? and if so do they have deductions taken from them? How the heck do I get those first few cheques into my bank account during indoc period ? Is there a CIBC bank machine there or just BMO ?


----------



## armychick2009 (14 Jan 2010)

I'm just guessing they will be like most employers and during your first week, you bring a blank cheque from the account you want it deposited in and they work their magical wonders at (hopefully) getting it into your account.  Just taking a stab in the dark on this one but I'm certain I've seen this somewhere, probably on this site somewhere or, even on this site: 

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#6

Ah yes, thar she be matey


----------



## Katw (14 Jan 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> I'm just guessing they will be like most employers and during your first week, you bring a blank cheque from the account you want it deposited in and they work their magical wonders at (hopefully) getting it into your account.  Just taking a stab in the dark on this one but I'm certain I've seen this somewhere, probably on this site somewhere or, even on this site:
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#6
> 
> Ah yes, thar she be matey



yes but that doesn't say if it takes them some time to setup that up using the void cheque . According to recruiting it takes about a month and a half .


----------



## kratz (14 Jan 2010)

Katw,

I just confirmed with my 9er. If you bring in a void cheque or bank form with your banking information, your first pay will be direct deposit into the account. She is 100% sure of this information.


----------



## Katw (14 Jan 2010)

hmm sounds like recruiting in Halifax must be completely behind the times if that's the case. Any idea if its like they said though just $500 ? or is it a normal pay?


----------



## kratz (14 Jan 2010)

Halifax is not entirely wrong. It all depends the day you start your course. If you start two days before payday, then yes it'll take a month for your pay to be direct deposited. If your course, for example, starts on the 18th there is more than enough time for your information to be into the pay system and for your pay to be direct deposited.

As long as the information provided (void cheque or bank form) is correct and there is no other issues.


----------



## MasterInstructor (14 Jan 2010)

erikh said:
			
		

> I'm getting these figures right from my pay statement (2009-12-02).
> 
> Current pay and allowances: $2,624
> Deductions: $1,361.69
> ...



$1361.69 *does* include your Single Quarters and Rations right? I just want be clear. 

Otherwise your net pay would be something like $338.25 twice a month and that does not sound right.

So your net pay right now is $631.16?

cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jan 2010)

No, deductions include CPP, TAXES, PENSION PLAN, MESS DUES, etc....


----------



## MasterInstructor (14 Jan 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No, deductions include CPP, TAXES, PENSION PLAN, MESS DUES, etc....



I found this on this thread, 2007 numbers and they seem reasonable about $650 a pay


> Pay rate:  2421.00
> Supplemental death benefits: 5.85
> Employment Insurance: 47.21
> CF Pension and CPP: 203.44
> ...



Are you sure? Sorry its just that $340 is very low...


----------



## BearPusher (15 Jan 2010)

Well this is what I was handed today at my swearing in ceremony
Pay rate single $2624
Deductions
Sup. Death benefits $635
EI $36.21
CPF Pension + CPP $253.46
SISIP-LTD $.43
Income tax (Fed+Prov) $381.61
PPIP $12.70
Sales tax $0.57
Singles quarters $92
Rations $493.82
Total Deductions: $1281.15

Net Pay $1342.85


----------



## MasterInstructor (15 Jan 2010)

That looks much better... Thank you! Good luck on your BMQC


----------



## CountDC (15 Jan 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> Halifax is not entirely wrong. It all depends the day you start your course. If you start two days before payday, then yes it'll take a month for your pay to be direct deposited. If your course, for example, starts on the 18th there is more than enough time for your information to be into the pay system and for your pay to be direct deposited.
> 
> As long as the information provided (void cheque or bank form) is correct and there is no other issues.



If your course starts 2 days before pay day then they should be able to direct deposit your next pay if you are setup already in the system.  If your course starts the 18th then there is a good chance you will be waiting until the 15th of the next month as the pay run will either already be completed or in process.  Unless they decide to be really nice and do a DFT for you (which is what I would do rather than issue a cheque).


----------



## CountDC (15 Jan 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No, deductions include CPP, TAXES, PENSION PLAN, MESS DUES, etc....



Wow - if that doesn't include R&Q then someone is over paying their taxes.


----------



## Katw (15 Jan 2010)

I arrive at CFLRS on the 6th of March and start BMQ on the 8th  how likely does it sound that I would get direct deposit ?


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2010)

Katw said:
			
		

> I arrive at CFLRS on the 6th of March and start BMQ on the 8th  how likely does it sound that I would get direct deposit ?



Did you read the previous posts?

You really don't have to worry.  You are going to be too busy and too tired, so much so tha you will not have the time to go to the Bank/Bank machine, let alone spend any money.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2010)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> Well this is what I was handed today at my swearing in ceremony
> Pay rate single $2624
> Deductions
> *Sup. Death benefits $635*EI $36.21
> ...



$635 for SDB per month?  Holy fack, that can't be correct.  I am looking at my mid-Jan pay statement and SDB is $11.25.

I also thought the fed/provincial income tax seemed low as well so maybe they just fucked up the numbers.


----------



## MasterInstructor (16 Jan 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> $635 for SDB per month?  Holy fack, that can't be correct.  I am looking at my mid-Jan pay statement and SDB is $11.25.
> 
> I also thought the fed/provincial income tax seemed low as well so maybe they just ****ed up the numbers.



I am sure he just missed a dot... Taxes seems to make sense with the other who posted back in 2007. Low income = low taxes!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2010)

$63 and change is still high for SDB IMO.


----------



## Katw (16 Jan 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did you read the previous posts?
> 
> You really don't have to worry.  You are going to be too busy and too tired, so much so tha you will not have the time to go to the Bank/Bank machine, let alone spend any money.


I'm  not worried about spending the money I'm worried about my bills that come out if my account automatically being covered lol


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> $63 and change is still high for SDB IMO.


He probably meant $6.35.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He probably meant $6.35.



BAHAHAHHAHAA!  I guess I never thought of THAT.   :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2010)

Katw said:
			
		

> I'm  not worried about spending the money I'm worried about my bills that come out if my account automatically being covered lol



Plan ahead.  Ensure that you have enough in those accounts to cover any current bills, and then relax.  You shouldn't be adding more debt while on Basic.   ;D


----------



## CountDC (19 Jan 2010)

plan way ahead - assume that something will go wrong and plan accordingly.  Basic training may not be the best place to start throwing regulations around so even though you are entitled to receive your pay on pay day play it safe and plan to go until at least the 15th of the following month.


----------



## Eden Fitz (28 Jan 2010)

I just have a really simple question.

I am married and have one child. I am just beginning my BMQ as a regular force member.  Someone told me at my swearing in ceremony that the first three pays of BMQ are only $500.00 regardless of your marital situation or if you have children.

Is this true?  I haven't heard a single thing about it, other than from him.


----------



## CountDC (28 Jan 2010)

someone else mentioned that earlier in the post.  Don't know how they can legally set it at $500 as FAM chap 98 Sect 2 Para 6 states:

6.    P&A shall be issued on the following occasions: 
a. at the middle of each month a member shall be paid one-half of the monthly entitlement, taking into account the full amount of any adjustment required as a result of: 
(1) carrying forward a debit or credit balance at the end of the previous month; 
(2) any retroactive change in entitlement to P&A; and 
(3) any debit or credit adjustment notified in the current month; 

If issued in cash it is rounded down to the nearest dollar.

Maybe it is a case of saving work - instead of the clerks calculating the members pay they just issue $500 until the system catches up.  Most likely this is due to under staffing although the fact that most clerks don't know how to calculate pay most likely plays in there too.

A method used when calculating pay for members without verified info was to calculate them all at the base level with all the basic deductions - ie recruits - basic pay level with deductions done as if single.  Thus you have a standard rate for everyone that was at least close.  Once their info was verified then you could adjust for the married members.


----------



## EeLectrical (18 Feb 2010)

Does it matter if you have dependents or not?  Im married, no kids, with a mortgage.  (D.I.N.K.) 
It will be a fun year as my wife is going full time at a teacher's college in September (no income), and im waiting for my application to be finalized to join the reg force.  My mortgage payments are about $1400/mth.  lol

How does the Single Quarters and Rations work if i have a house back home in Toronto, and im away at BMQ and/or training in my CF trade??  I'll probably have to sell the house and the wife is going to find a job wherever im stationed?


----------



## MasterInstructor (18 Feb 2010)

EeLectrical said:
			
		

> Does it matter if you have dependents or not?  Im married, no kids, with a mortgage.  (D.I.N.K.)
> It will be a fun year as my wife is going full time at a teacher's college in September (no income), and im waiting for my application to be finalized to join the reg force.  My mortgage payments are about $1400/mth.  lol
> 
> How does the Single Quarters and Rations work if i have a house back home in Toronto, and im away at BMQ and/or training in my CF trade??  I'll probably have to sell the house and the wife is going to find a job wherever im stationed?



Please read the whole thread... it has been answered. You wont pay Rations and Quarters plus you will get about $400 Separation Allowance...


----------



## MasterInstructor (27 Feb 2010)

For those who are wandering, separation allowance at BMQ is $13 per day minus 2 days per month. It equals to $377 non-taxed deposited separately from your salary and is paid for the month before. Eg. In March allowance will be paid for days in February.


----------



## HavocSteve (27 Feb 2010)

Is it by chance the same as the when the topic was started last year? Because, I can't really seem to get 30k a yr for pte./recruit out of like 1600$ pr month. Because it seems to be that way lol.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2010)

HavocSteve said:
			
		

> Is it by chance the same as the when the topic was started last year? Because, I can't really seem to get 30k a yr for pte./recruit out of like 1600$ pr month. Because it seems to be that way lol.



NO.  If you go back and read all the topics on PAY, you will see that pay is adjusted ANNUALLY.


----------



## HavocSteve (28 Feb 2010)

This was taking from Bear.

Well this is what I was handed today at my swearing in ceremony
Pay rate single $2624
Deductions
Sup. Death benefits $635
EI $36.21
CPF Pension + CPP $253.46
SISIP-LTD $.43
Income tax (Fed+Prov) $381.61
PPIP $12.70
Sales tax $0.57
Singles quarters $92
Rations $493.82
Total Deductions: $1281.15

Net Pay $1342.85


I found it thanks. Just had to read the whole topic lol. So another question, is the income tax pretty decent since your paying into both pensions and also paying quite a bit into your income taxes. Not to mention that death benefit is high >_< that one seems like a real money grabber but it does seem nice to your family if something were to ever happen to you (I hope that never happens).


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NO.  If you go back and read all the topics on PAY, you will see that pay is adjusted ANNUALLY.



SAME THING.  If you go back and read up on what TAXES one pays, in what PROVINCES, at what RATE OF PAY, you would not have to ask this question.


----------



## HavocSteve (28 Feb 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> SAME THING.  If you go back and read up on what TAXES one pays, in what PROVINCES, at what RATE OF PAY, you would not have to ask this question.



I was asking on behalf of the Income Tax Return. Not the rate of pay or any of that.. just someone doing a simple tax return like I should get on-top of right now.


----------



## MGB (6 May 2010)

The CFRC I was in touch with provided me with this document. Not my personal opinion, and not my idea to use American money in the photo...


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

> Your pay will always be deposited on the 15th or *31st* day of the month



OMG!  Does that mean we don't get paid at end month on months with only 30 days (or less)?   

They might have wanted to word that "Your pay will be deposited on the 15th *and* at end month, or the last working day before those dates if they fall on a weekend* or holiday."

*Not a weekend end.  <------ That's on the pdf.   ;D

Nice attachment, MGB.  Until pay changes.....again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2010)

MGB said:
			
		

> The CFRC I was in touch with provided me with this document. Not my personal opinion, and not my idea to use American money in the photo...



If you look closely at the pic the monies shown are from all over the world......


----------



## 2010newbie (6 May 2010)

and I didn't notice any US money...


----------



## kkramar (6 May 2010)

If my start date for bmq is sept 13 and I'm there sept 11. Do I get my first pay on the 15th or the 30th of September?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

kkramar said:
			
		

> If my start date for bmq is sept 13 and I'm there sept 11. Do I get my first pay on the 15th or the 30th of September?



You may not get it until end month (at the earliest) as they have to enter you in the system, get everything sorted out, etc.  I believe they will give you an advance when you get there, but it's a good idea to have some money on you anyway (I believe $200 has been the suggested amount).


----------



## McD (6 May 2010)

I really like these threads and any advice that's been passed on from experience.  I am really going to try and save the most that I can for as long as I can. I am still searching for a rough idea of how much Rations and Quarters will be at various areas around the country to budget for my first year.... If I even get plucked from the Merit List. - God willing. 


I will post the info if I find it or a link to it here if it's here already. 

As for starting mid month like that.  My brother didn't see a pay till about a month in. He had a similar start date. I'm sure it varies.


----------



## MGB (6 May 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> If you look closely at the pic the monies shown are from all over the world......


I see that... and I also don't see any US currency 2010newbie. My mistake folks. But the content is fine less my hasty remarks... and only fine until the pay scale changes, as PMedMoe pointed out.


----------



## alain22 (2 Jul 2010)

Do you get a raise after BMQ???? ;D


----------



## Lil_T (2 Jul 2010)

You don't get a pay raise until you complete one year of service.  Spec pay doesn't kick in for *THOSE WHO QUALIFY* until you have completed QL5 trades training. 

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/index-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2010)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Spec pay doesn't kick in for *THOSE WHO QUALIFY* until you have completed QL5 trades training.



.........and the rank of Corporal.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jul 2010)

.............................................................................and if you had read all this thread, you probably wouldn't have had to ask that question.


----------



## alain22 (6 Jul 2010)

I did read the whole thing. Also, from the deductions post, the before last deduction is Rations $493.82, what is that exactly? Is that what is deducted for food and rent while at BMQ at St-Jean, because in that case once we graduate from St-Jean it would give us an extra 500$ in our pockets. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2010)

alain22 said:
			
		

> I did read the whole thing. Also, from the deductions post, the before last deduction is Rations $493.82, what is that exactly? Is that what is deducted for food and rent while at BMQ at St-Jean, because in that case once we graduate from St-Jean it would give us an extra 500$ in our pockets. Thanks in advance guys.




 ???


tsokman......Is that you?


That is the amount that your pay for Rations ........... food to most of the rest of us.  You will have to pay a similar amount when you leave BMQ and go to your next posting/Base should you successfully pass BMQ.  So, NO you do not collect $500 extra a month after you pass BMQ.


----------



## krystofurr (18 Oct 2012)

Just wondering if someone can give a breakdown of the payrate with deductions for 1st year in BMQ ( single and married ).  I found a post with the deductions but it was from 2006.


----------



## Sizzle709 (18 Oct 2012)

I believe you may be pulling in roughly $1200 every two weeks

EDIT: Misquote, look down two posts.


----------



## Sizzle709 (18 Oct 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> wrong.   I made $600 every two weeks after rations and quarters were paid.  (Single)  Not sure about married... But it's not $1200.   That's what a OS2 takes home.
> 
> (Also... You said "I believe you may"... aka I have no idea, better to just not reply I'd say)



I misquoted.

$660 rations and quarters (Single)
+ addition $275 every two weeks for rations and quarters totaling $550 a month.

Atleast that is how it was when I was there last August.

So add the extra $275 onto each payday and bam. $935. (If married) It could be different now.


----------



## Dragoonh (19 Oct 2012)

I was told when I got sworn in that $500 would be taken off for rations and $100 for quarters monthly.
if that is true and you get paid every two weeks then you will be making $1000 minus any other fees / taxes


----------



## TPJR (19 Oct 2012)

Rations and Quarters is approx $640 per month for a single person, plus Supperanuation of another $225 or so.  Semi-monthly take home pay is around $600 so $1200 per month


----------



## krystofurr (19 Oct 2012)

Sizzle said:
			
		

> I misquoted.
> 
> $660 rations and quarters (Single)
> + addition $275 every two weeks for rations and quarters totaling $550 a month.
> ...



Hey Sizzle, what do you mean by " additon $275 every two weeks.  You mean that's extra pay for being married?  


Any chance someone can post a pay statement showing everything?


----------



## Sizzle709 (19 Oct 2012)

krystofurr said:
			
		

> Hey Sizzle, what do you mean by " additon $275 every two weeks.  You mean that's extra pay for being married?
> 
> 
> Any chance someone can post a pay statement showing everything?



Yes, you don't have to pay rations and quarters if you're married or Common law and as Stacked said No one is going to post a pay stub/not allowed to disclose a paystub.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2012)

Sizzle said:
			
		

> not allowed to disclose a paystub.



Take a breath for a second and think a little.

There is no rule/regulation that prohibits disclosing your pay statement. That's an individual choice as it is an individual's personal information on the document. I'm pretty sure i "disclosed" mine a few times in my life (car loan, mortgage, etc....).

No one should post their personal stuff like that on here, that's just common sense. That being said, there's no rule against it.


----------



## krystofurr (19 Oct 2012)

Oh k.  I didn't mean to ask for any personal info.  I just figured if everyone's pay is generally the same it wouldn't matter.  Really appreciate the info.

I still sorta don't understand the $935.  If you aren't charged for food and rations if you are married/own your dwelling then shouldn't you not have to pay $640 or do you still pay a portion of it.  It would be $1240 biweekly wouldn't it?  

What province is used for taxing purposes?  When I use the payroll calc it gives different amts for Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2012)

krystofurr said:
			
		

> What province is used for taxing purposes?



Quebec.


----------



## DAA (19 Oct 2012)

krystofurr said:
			
		

> What province is used for taxing purposes?  When I use the payroll calc it gives different amts for Ontario and Quebec.



Taxes will be deducted based on your location of employment, Quebec....

Your best off to ask this question here ---->  https://www.facebook.com/groups/canadianforcesapplicants/?ref=ts&fref=ts

As there are people in this group at St Jean right now, who I am sure will be more than happy to share their "wage" experiences with you.


----------



## krystofurr (19 Oct 2012)

Oh k.  Thx Daa


----------



## ExquisitelyChic (21 Oct 2012)

Note: They will no longer be allowing you to take home full pay if you're COMMON LAW. My fiance's platoon/sister platoons were the last this would apply to since the information didn't reach recruiting centers in time for them to be notified. You will now have to pay for barracks and rations.


----------



## krystofurr (22 Oct 2012)

Don't get ur panties in a knot Stacked.  I'm just trying to get a straight answer.

When you get 6 different answers from different sources it's kinda hard to know what is what.  

I asked on facebook group and the only answer I got was $600 a month regardless of married or single.  I want to know for sure what is what b/c I am paying all bills at home and own my place and am married.  My own recruiting office told me I would be paying $640 regardless as well but I wanted to ask here to see from people who have already been to BMQ recently

I know it's not hard to understand.  But it's difficult to get a confirmed answer.  Thanks for your info though.


----------



## kratz (22 Oct 2012)

The reason it's difficult to get a confirmed answer is that you are asking a bunch of anonymous people on line (ie: Navy.ca or Facebook) and not directing your questions to the people who can provide you with the precise level of information you seem to be expecting.

Unofficial sources are only worth what you paid for them.


----------



## krystofurr (22 Oct 2012)

Because they didn't sound very sure of the amounts.  And I need to be sure.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2012)

krystofurr said:
			
		

> Because they didn't sound very sure of the amounts.  And I need to be sure.



This sounds so wrong......If you think that joining the CF is going to make you tonnes of monies when you first join; think again.  You don't join the CF to become a millionaire.  Just rest assured that you will no likely have to sit on a claimed corner of Bloor and Dundas with a tin cup.


----------



## krystofurr (22 Oct 2012)

George, don't assume.  It never gets you anywhere.

I know there isn't alot of money in the military.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Oct 2012)

It sounds like krystofurr is merely seeking as much clarification as possible, given the responsibility of financial obligations on the home front -- sounds commendable to me.


Hang on. Did I just come across as supportive in a Recruiting thread?!  rly:

What I _meant_ to say is, you will not always have answers/explanations spelled out for you, and if you can't deal with surprises and inadequate info, then go work at Burger King.  Fuckin' new guys.   :


 _~whew~   _ ....the universe is in balance again.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2012)

krystofurr said:
			
		

> George, don't assume.  It never gets you anywhere.
> 
> I know there isn't alot of money in the military.



Perhaps I can as you a question then.   At the end of this month what exactly can "I" ( and I mean "ME") expect to see deposited in my bank account?  That is the type of question you are asking everyone here, and you are coming across as an "ass".  Numerous posters have replied and you have been given "general" answers which give you a "round figure" as to what you could "possibly" expect to see.  Until such time as you are enrolled and actually being paid by the CF, DO NOT expect ANYONE to be able to give you an EXACT figure  as to how much you will earn.  

Is that clear enough for you?

As for "assume"....You just made an ass out of YOU and me.   If you really want to start to lecture people at this stage of the game, expect the worse. 






[Edit to add]

Perhaps I missed your point on the "do not assume" statement.  I apologize.  If you do land up taking the claiming a piece of turf on the corner of Bloor and Dundas, then I was wrong to assume that you can rest assured that you would not.  Sorry for assuming that.


----------



## krystofurr (22 Oct 2012)

Wow George.  You have issues man...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2012)

Gee thanks.......Now put a cork in it.


----------



## GAP (22 Oct 2012)

Question has been asked and answered.....now it's just poking between the bars....time to shut're down......


----------



## Mattygu (30 Oct 2012)

What is the pay during basic training?


----------



## MeatheadMick (30 Oct 2012)

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131#ncmsregular-3


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Oct 2012)

ExquisitelyChic said:
			
		

> Note: They will no longer be allowing you to take home full pay if you're COMMON LAW. My fiance's platoon/sister platoons were the last this would apply to since the information didn't reach recruiting centers in time for them to be notified. You will now have to pay for barracks and rations.



Perhaps you are trying to help, but comments like this aren't helpful.

The rules and regulations about married and/or common law serving members are not set by the CFRCs.  Full stop.  They follow the policy set nationally.  

If members who are (IAW policy and regs) entitled to R & Q at public expense have monies deducted because paperwork was slow/delayed (it does happen, the CF is a large organization with many moving parts), they will get that money back once the correct paperwork is complete.

Making a blanket statement like you did can be a cause for confusion and panic for some readers.  Something to consider.  

Having said all this, I have worked at CFLRS before and have witnessed a low GAFF at times for Admin issues WRT recruits and some staff.  If a recruit is not supposed to have R & Q deducted, but is anyways, he/she needs to inform his course instructors thru the established Chain of Command asap.  

Also, note that the regulations that pertain to students in training who are married/common law/have dependants are currently under review with more information being expected in February 2013.   Lots of discussion in Benefits Cut thread, including copies of the CANFORGENs.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Oct 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> There's you answer then......  The guys at the recruitment centre are experts, and know what's going on.
> I'm not sure why you're questioning what they told you.



CFRC staff are certainly not any different that the rest of us, meaning they are capable of making mistakes.  While they are the experts on recruiting, I wouldn't call them experts on CF admin policy any more than the rest of us are.  I personally know of one CF mbr working at the CFRC who I wouldn't trust with a rubber duck in a bathtub; the mbr used to be one of my subordinates so I can say this with certainty.

Also, with the whirlwind of confusion related to married/common law CF members and benefits while on IR following the CANFORGENs of July and late August, its not hard to see why there is/could be conflicting and confusing information floating around.  If a recruit or potential recruit is looking to confirm how much money they will or will not have going into their bank account, is that a bad thing?  Remember, you were a CFLRS type not that long ago...did you understand everything when you were applying?  How about during BMQ?  Do you understand everything about pay and admin now?  I don't and I've been around a wee bit longer than you.   

 :2c:


----------



## HoveOff (22 Jan 2013)

I have just been recruited by the CF and I am heading to Quebec for x amount of weeks to complete my BMQ. I am hoping you can tell me my total amount of income by the time BMQ is over. Also, I have heard some talk about each branch's BMQ being done separately, I'm not sure if that makes a difference?


----------



## krimynal (22 Jan 2013)

reg forces or reserve ???


----------



## west_coaster (22 Jan 2013)

I am going to Borden in Feb. I have no clue what my starting salary is going to be for basic either. I think its around $2751/mth before deductions.


----------



## once a gunner (23 Jan 2013)

Have a look here.....this should answer your questions

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfncmr-mrfr-eng.asp


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2013)

And add 2% to the April 2012 rates.  There is a pay raise already set for 01 Apr 13.


----------



## eThibault (27 Jan 2013)

Hi,

I'm not getting in the CF to get paid studies, but I filled the papers a few months ago, waiting for a call, and I was wondering, how much do you get paid for BMQ in St-Jean, and do you have any fees to pay (room, food, etc).

I just wanna prepare a budget.

I know this information is probably somewhere on the forums, but I can't find it...

Eric Thibault,
waiting a call to join the Field Artillery


----------



## Conz (27 Jan 2013)

Typically, $600 per month if you're single, no dependents, and don't have a mortgage. However, you will only have to pay that IF you receive and accept an offer of employment.


----------



## brihard (27 Jan 2013)

Conz said:
			
		

> Typically, $600 per month if you're single, no dependents, and don't have a mortgage. However, you will only have to pay that IF you receive and accept an offer of employment.



To clarify, that figure is the cost of rations and quarters at BMQ- e.g., the food you'll hurriedly cram down your gullet and the room you'll have the dubious pleasure of having inspected each day. That's subtracted from your base pay which, if I recall the pay scale, should be about $3k a month. You'll also pay tax, CPP, EI, and pension contributions.


----------



## eThibault (28 Jan 2013)

So, during the whole process (exams, medical test, physical test, bmq, classes), do I have to spend anything out of my pocket, or they will substract it from the pay?

I mean, before receiving any income, do I have to spend anything, or I will only get money  in my account.

Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## Sadukar09 (28 Jan 2013)

eThibault said:
			
		

> So, during the whole process (exams, medical test, physical test, bmq, classes), do I have to spend anything out of my pocket, or they will substract it from the pay?
> 
> I mean, before receiving any income, do I have to spend anything, or I will only get money  in my account.
> 
> Thanks for the explanations!



For the recruiting process, you may be paid a travel stipend in cash.


----------



## eThibault (28 Jan 2013)

Thanks again!  Travelling fees won't be too high, I live in Montreal, and we have a recruitment center downtown, about 20 minutes in public transportation!


----------



## Bam (28 Jan 2013)

While in the process, They Will repay your trips cost to the center(ie: interviews, medical...etc). I live in Montréal too and I can tell you they Will give you back 6$ for the métro for each visit.

Technically it didn't cost me anything for the recruit process. Though, there's stuff you Will need to purchase for your QMB. They Will give you a list of items you Will need to have before starting your training when you get recruited. Most can be bought at the recuit school. 


J'espère ça peux t'aider


----------



## cosmojones (20 Aug 2014)

How much can I expect to have to pay to live on base during training in Halifax? I understand Basic is about 700 a month with rations. Would it be similar?


----------



## goarmy2014 (6 Nov 2014)

Hi,
Would any DEO currently in BMOQ or who completed it recently mind sharing how much their take-home pay was after rations, pension, and other deductions were taken off? TIA


----------



## Ayrsayle (6 Nov 2014)

Around 1500 as a 2lt (twice a month) in 2011/12.  There are many variables involved however that getting an answer to your question may not be close to what you receive, such as:

Entry plan as a DEO (previous service? are you going in as a substantive 2LT or LT? etc)
Are you married (or common law) and maintaining a residence elsewhere besides St.Jean? (this will get factored into PLD)
And a few other misc considerations (Land Duty Allowance, etc).


----------



## powerrussia (25 Nov 2014)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Around 1500 as a 2lt (twice a month) in 2011/12.  There are many variables involved however that getting an answer to your question may not be close to what you receive, such as:
> 
> Entry plan as a DEO (previous service? are you going in as a substantive 2LT or LT? etc)
> Are you married (or common law) and maintaining a residence elsewhere besides St.Jean? (this will get factored into PLD)
> And a few other misc considerations (Land Duty Allowance, etc).



1500 twice a month? Are you sure about that? From what i remember it was about 900 dollars, twice a month if you were a regular 2lt DEO. It is 3835-300 for pension then minus the rq for about 600 then minus the taxes..


----------



## Ayrsayle (25 Nov 2014)

I was pointing out how different pay can be for each person.  Mine factored in PLD for Vancouver and the lack of paying R/Q due to being common-law.  As noted in the original post, there are many variables that make the question difficult to answer (and everyone's answer will be different)


----------



## 26point2 (25 Nov 2014)

For me, it was about $1000 twice monthly.  Married only gets you free quarters, still pay for rations.  Taxed at the provincial rate your family resides.  And no PLD.

So yeah, everyone's different.


----------



## jakuiken (23 Sep 2015)

Wondering this as well! Also specifically for pay during BMQ can we expect about 700$/pay every two weeks take home after deductions or would deductions still need to be taken off making our take home pay only about $700 per month? Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2015)

Alright.  The two of you.

Google is your friend.

First:  The amount you will pay in Halifax can be googled.  The amount will vary on what type of quarters you get.  Not all Bases charge the same, but they are quite similar.  

Second:  You are NOT PAID every two weeks.  If you read the threads on Pay you will know this.  

If the two of you READ some more, you will find the answers to any other questions you may have, that so many have asked before and received answers to.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2015)

Some links that may help give you an idea what to expect:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27341/post-172819.html#msg172819

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Halifax/EN/HousingandAccommodation/Accommodations/Pages/default.aspx

http://army.ca/forums/threads/108532.0

http://army.ca/forums/threads/105419.0


----------



## jakuiken (24 Sep 2015)

Thank you for the replies. Yes I know how much I cost is for rations/quarters and I understand that they are deducted from our pay during bmq, however I have searched in th forums and on Google and cannot find our net takehome amount of pay per month AFTER all of the deductions. Any assistance on this would be much appreciated. Than you!


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Sep 2015)

Lol!! George, your a really funny (grumpily nice) kinda guy!!

If I ask you several really dumb questions about my next three taskings, all of which I can find the answer myself, will you do the work for me too? Puh-LEESE?? I really need assistance, I don't wanna do it myself and you're the smartest guy I know!!

hehehe... there should be an emoticon for "s*** disturber" or "pot-stirrer"...


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Lol!! George, your a really funny (grumpily nice) kinda guy!!
> 
> If I ask you several really dumb questions about my next three taskings, all of which I can find the answer myself, will you do the work for me too? Puh-LEESE?? I really need assistance, I don't wanna do it myself and you're the smartest guy I know!!
> 
> hehehe... there should be an emoticon for "s*** disturber" or "pot-stirrer"...



 ;D

Perhaps, out of curiousity (From another thread), you can tell us when the system stopped providing those Supply publications that provided all the information on items, including a drawing or photo of the item?


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Sep 2015)

Around the same time "Google" came out...

Just a guess though.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Around the same time "Google" came out...
> 
> Just a guess though.



If only the DND Search Engine had the capabilities of Google.

 >


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Sep 2015)

nsn-now.com

nsncenter.co.uk

iso-group.com

All fairly good civilian links to NSNs - some have pics, some do not.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> nsn-now.com
> 
> nsncenter.co.uk
> 
> ...



Interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## GearHead (21 Feb 2016)

I just wanted to get some clarification on a matter that was brought up during a conversation with a corporal last week. I may have heard him wrong but what I thought I heard was 55% of his pay is deducted for taxes! So 4714 gross pay a month for corporal and he only gets 2357? It seemed a bit much for a member serving Canada. Is this accurate?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2016)

Simple MATH:

You know what your deductions are.  You look up what Pay Scale you will fall into and subtract those deductions.  

Do we really have to bring in a Professional Chartered Accountant to answer you question?


----------



## GearHead (21 Feb 2016)

I have no idea what my deductions are. I looked up the common deductions for my province but as per military deductions I can't find info for the actual percentages. Only thing I have to go by is that a sgt here said he pays 55% tax on his pay. I'm sure they're are a lot of members on here who have been paid at some point in their career and have an idea of how much money, in a percentage figure, was deducted.


----------



## Loachman (21 Feb 2016)

I somewhat doubt that a Sergeant is paying 55% taxes. I'd possibly believe that percentage going to all deductions - pension, unemployment insurance, etcetera. I'm not losing that much from my pay, though, and I'm making more than a Sergeant.


----------



## GearHead (21 Feb 2016)

As I stated before George Wallace the link you provided is outdated and gives inaccurate numbers from 2006 for basic training pay. All other forums on this page do not give any details as to my inquiry. Also never expected nor needed anyone to do the math for me, if you read the post I simply asked for the percentages for pension, ei, income tax, death benefits ect. You know, the numbers on your pay stub that say Pension 12% then have the total amount that was deducted under it and so on. And loachman, I thought it seemed a but ridiculous as well, it's just what he said during a class when we were filling out our ssip papers.


----------



## Loachman (21 Feb 2016)

I do not have a pay statement handy, but they state specific amounts. Many of these will vary with each person. Roughly 40% of my pay is deducted for various things. Other may have more deductions - rations and quarters for those who live in. Some people will also receive allowances for a variety of things.


----------



## GearHead (21 Feb 2016)

Thanks loachman, I actually just asked a warrant about it and he said the same thing, roughly 40% of pay deducted.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Feb 2016)

I lose the following every pay:

19% Federal Tax
8.6% CFSA (Your pension)
4.7% CPP
1.8% EI
0.2% SDB

Then there's SISIP (disability and life insurance, Mess Dues, PSHCP ($4), so roughly 35-40% of your gross pay and taxable allowances gone per month.

There's your rough numbers, time for a calculator...


----------



## GearHead (21 Feb 2016)

Cap out? Like there's a set amount you pay and if you go over they give it back to you at the end of the year?


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2016)

GearHead said:
			
		

> Cap out? Like there's a set amount you pay and if you go over they give it back to you at the end of the year?



No.  CPP and EI both max out at the YMPE, set annually by the Government.  For earnings above YMPE, CPP and EI are no longer deducted.  However, your pension contributions go up for earnings above YMPE.  Your take-home pay will increase, but not by the amount of your CPP and EI deductions.  If you have more than one job, any excess CPP/EI deductions will be refunded on your taxes (or applied to taxes owed).


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Feb 2016)

EI and CPP max out at $955.04 and $2544.30 respectively.  You will be taken 1.88% and 4.5% of your gross pass each month up to that amount.  If you make less than $50800 you'll pay EI all year.  If you make less than $51400 a year, you'll pay CPP for the whole year.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I lose the following every pay:
> 
> 19% Federal Tax
> 8.6% CFSA (Your pension)
> ...



Good Lord Puck! I read your numbers and felt they were a little low... said to myself "He's losing it..." but then I pulled up my payguide and applied your numbers... bang on to the dollar! Good one! and with everything totaled and taken, I lose 42.6% in all deductions! 

That's yucky when I look at it that way...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2016)

These are the Pay Scales for the Regular Force:

NCM:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page

Officer:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-class-c-officer-rates.page


----------



## Ryan_T (22 Feb 2017)

I don't know if there is a thread for this topic since I can't find it. But I am curious to know what the take home pay is during basic/element/trades training..


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> I am curious to know what the take home pay is during basic/element/trades training..



Pay during BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pay+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=_dytWIqdCKmC8Qet44r4Bg&gws_rd=ssl

Sticky,
Pay Scales for Regular Force  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123858.0.html

Sticky,
Pay Scales for Primary RESERVE
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123857.0.html

take home pay
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pay+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=_dytWIqdCKmC8Qet44r4Bg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+take+home+pay

Allowances / Benefits during BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111011.25.html
2 pages.



			
				Davidson said:
			
		

> A summary of pay and deductions at BMQ was included with my enrollment package.
> 
> Rate of Pay: $2806.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan_T (22 Feb 2017)

Ya, that doesn't tell you how much your actual take home pay is.. I have been told different amount anywhere from $600-$1500. Even my recruiter said he wasn't sure.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> Ya, that doesn't tell you how much your actual take home pay is.. I have been told different amount anywhere from $600-$1500. Even my recruiter said he wasn't sure.



Do you know what your deductions will be yet?  If NOT, then we can't tell you what you will have left to take home.


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2017)

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> I was in the CAF 2012-13.



Do you have your old pay stubs as a reference?


----------



## Ryan_T (22 Feb 2017)

I am a family man if that helps and child support at $240/mth.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsmom (22 Feb 2017)

it said :

Net Pay: (this is per month btw)

Single - $1411.98
Married/CL - $1507.98

so divide those by 2 and that is approx your take home pay on the 15th and last day of the month. The numbers will vary based on current tax rates, etc., but that is pretty close to what I received during basic.


----------



## Ryan_T (22 Feb 2017)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> it said :
> 
> Net Pay: (this is per month btw)
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ryan_T (22 Feb 2017)

Thank you was to everybody giving answers

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## GabeKosz (23 Feb 2017)

Hey all,

I'm currently in the process of enrollment in the Canadian Forces and I was wondering what I can expect for pay when entering for basic training.  And what my rank will be on completion of basic training. I have a wife and kids so making 30,000 - the 500 odd a month while there won't really cut it. Thanks for any info! 

GabeKosz


----------



## CF1994 (23 Feb 2017)

It's 1507 net a month I believe for someone with children and married while at basic. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdog (15 Mar 2018)

Sorry for digging this one out of the attic, but probably best to post this here instead of yet another topic.

Digging around on the site I'm seeing some scattered info, but nothing concrete. (probably because this situation is rare).

Normally during BMQ your rations and quarters are different if you're married/CL, and/or if you have a mortgage vs renting.

My question, are there any changes if you are single, but have a mortgage on a house? (Probably not the norm for people walking into BMQ I would imagine.)

From what I gather, nothing changes unless you're married/CL, but I have seen a few older posts that hinted at a mortgage itself also making a difference.

Thank you again for any advice.


----------



## Bbmoveup (18 Mar 2018)

You pay $101 less then someone who doesn’t have a mortgage.


----------



## jdog (18 Mar 2018)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## rockydc (26 Aug 2018)

How much does a recruit full time makes after tax. I know the before tax its on the  web and easy to find. Would also like to know for Corporal please. 

I'm a plumber/heater in civil have my diploma and thinking to enroll.


----------



## mariomike (26 Aug 2018)

rockydc said:
			
		

> How much does a recruit full time makes after tax.



This may help,

Pay Deductions [Merged]
https://army.ca/forums/threads/44740.50.html
3 pages.



			
				rockydc said:
			
		

> Would also like to know for Corporal please.



Regular Force NCM and Class C Pay Rates
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page

See also,

Pay
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+pay&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## rockydc (27 Aug 2018)

Thank you for quick reply sir.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2018)

rockydc said:
			
		

> Thank you for quick reply sir.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Not in the army (29 Mar 2019)

I was curious, what is living on military pay like? After paying for PMQs or a similar house, do you have much disposable income left?


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2019)

That completely depends on your rank and trade (if it qualifies for Specialist pay or not), as well as where you are posted (if it qualifies for Post Living Differential or not).


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Mar 2019)

It really comes down to four simple words:

Live within your means!

I've seen lots of folks get into financial trouble, myself very nearly included, because they didn't heed these words.


----------



## Not in the army (29 Mar 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That completely depends on your rank and trade (if it qualifies for Specialist pay or not), as well as where you are posted (if it qualifies for Post Living Differential or not).


I’m thinking if you’re a private making like 4500 a month. If you’re paying for shacks and food.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> I was curious, what is living on military pay like? After paying for PMQs or a similar house, do you have much disposable income left?



There are a ton of variables at play here and not least of which would be the individual themselves. What debts do they have? What expenses do they have? Kids/dependants? Where are they posted? Etc etc

If you take a fully-trained Infantryman with zero debts, no kids and an average vehicle living in barracks, he/she’d be more than, or should be, more than comfortable. But if you take the same trade and rank with one kid and a wife, and a few thousand CC debt, maybe a dog and they’re posted in Ottawa where there’s little to no barracks (unless that’s changed) and no PLD? Not so much.


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> After paying for PMQs or a similar house, do you have much disposable income left?



CFHA Residential Housing Unit (RHU)-old PMQ [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/26751.0
30 pages.



			
				Not in the army said:
			
		

> If you’re paying for shacks and food.



The cost of that would be discussed here,

Single Quarters & Rations (R&Q) [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/2273.625
26 pages.

Pay Deductions [Merged] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/44740.50
3 pages.

etc...


----------



## Ciskman (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> I was curious, what is living on military pay like? After paying for PMQs or a similar house, do you have much disposable income left?



It can be difficult after one buys the traditional $70000 diesel truck upon graduating from basic.


----------



## Not in the army (29 Mar 2019)

I did the math, after taking off like 800 bucks for shacks and food, plus like 500 for gas, that’s still like 3200 left for other things, leaving like 2500 disposable (maybe I’m forgetting something idk). Is that realistic?


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2019)

While you are on BMQ,
https://www.google.ca/search?safe=off&channel=fs&q=site:army.ca+quarters+rations+bmq&cad=h


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> I did the math, after taking off like 800 bucks for shacks and food, plus like 500 for gas, that’s still like 3200 left for other things, leaving like 2500 disposable (maybe I’m forgetting something idk). Is that realistic?



Did you deduct income taxes?

The pay rate table here starts a Regular Force Private at $2985 per month, and $4382 in the third year.
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/pay-pension-benefits/pay/non-commissioned.html


----------



## Not in the army (29 Mar 2019)

Huh, on the army website it said infantry soldier starts at 60000 per year which is 5000 a month. Where are they getting that “starts at” pay from then?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Huh, on the army website it said infantry soldier starts at 60000 per year which is 5000 a month. Where are they getting that “starts at” pay from then?



I haven’t looked at the site in a while, but the salaries they list are based off being fully qualified and it’s also gross pay, not net (take home after taxes).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Huh, on the army website it said infantry soldier starts at 60000 per year which is 5000 a month. Where are they getting that “starts at” pay from then?





> . . . *fully-trained* Infantry Soldier is $60,000 per year . . .



That generic statement of pay for whatever trade is the basic pay for a Corporal, which for many trades is the point when they are considered able to work without supervision (like an apprentice to journeyman in a civilian occupation).  It normally takes three to four years to reach that point.


----------



## Quirky (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Huh, on the army website it said infantry soldier starts at 60000 per year which is 5000 a month. Where are they getting that “starts at” pay from then?



Do yourself a favour and pick/apply for a specialized, at least spec 1, pay trade. After 5 years as a Cpl you will make around $70k which is about $4k month take home after taxes. To reach that amount as an infantry soldier you’ll need 5 years as a Sgt.


----------



## Not in the army (29 Mar 2019)

Quirky said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favour and pick/apply for a specialized, at least spec 1, pay trade. After 5 years as a Cpl you will make around $70k which is about $4k month take home after taxes. To reach that amount as an infantry soldier you’ll need 5 years as a Sgt.



What trades do you have in mind?


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> What trades do you have in mind?



CAF Specialist Pay [Spec Pay]- All Trades [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/287.25
21 pages.


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Huh, on the army website it said infantry soldier starts at 60000 per year which is 5000 a month. Where are they getting that “starts at” pay from then?



From the pay scale for Private, you'll start at 2985/month (before taxes) on your first year, then 3467 and 4382 in years 2 and 3.  You start making 5000/month at Corporal.

https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/pay-pension-benefits/pay/non-commissioned.html#private


----------



## Not in the army (29 Mar 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> CAF Specialist Pay [Spec Pay]- All Trades [MERGED]
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/287.25
> 21 pages.



Thanks, I found a list of all the spec jobs, the ATC job looks neat, so does airborne sensor operator. Still, I would really like to be infantry or armoured. Guess I’ll have to wait to get promoted to start making good bank.


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Thanks,



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Mar 2019)

I'd listen to what Quirky said. Also, there's no reason you can't start as Inf/Armd and try an OT to a spec trade later on. Lots of people do that. Also, depending on the unit you are in, you may be able to get some decent taxable allowances. It's definitely possible to make a lot more than 70k a year without becoming an officer or Snr NCO - just don't "bank" on it. It will take a lot of skill and a fair bit of luck. 

Live within your means, and invest your money wisely. As a military member (spec trade) I was still paid substantially less than my equivalent outside the military. I still did just fine financially. Not to mention, the military paid to train me, and it opened doors elsewhere.


----------



## dimsum (30 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Thanks, I found a list of all the spec jobs, the ATC job looks neat, so does airborne sensor operator. Still, I would really like to be infantry or armoured. Guess I’ll have to wait to get promoted to start making good bank.



Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator is an awesome trade.  While some folks (especially in the combat arms) are currently sitting around waiting for a deployment, AES Ops are always out somewhere cool (or hot, as it were) either with the ships as part of a helicopter detachment, or with the Auroras.  Also, they only have 4 initial choices for postings; 2 on the east coast and 2 on the west coast.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Mar 2019)

Not in the army said:
			
		

> Thanks, I found a list of all the spec jobs, the ATC job looks neat, so does airborne sensor operator. Still, I would really like to be infantry or armoured. Guess I’ll have to wait to get promoted to start making good bank.



AC Ops receive spec pay if they are PAR (Precision Approach Radar) operators, otherwise as far as I know they are in the Standard pay category.

Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator (AES Op) is a Specialist 1 pay trade. * note - the current recruiting video is out of date;  it shows a SeaKing for MH which has been replaced with the Cyclone on both coasts and the Aurora is a Block 2 version (older sensors, displays, etc).  The tactical stations/displays on the Aurora are substantially different now with Block 3 modernizations complete, and Block 4 coming down the pipe to the fleet.

Once you are a Cpl and trained to the Operationally Functional Point (qual'd as aircrew on the Cyclone or Aurora, at this point) you will move to Spec 1 pay category.  To give some perspective on how much of a difference spec pay makes over your career for earning potential AND in retirement for your pension, back when I was a newly qualified Aurora AES Op, as a Corporal, I made more per month than the Sqn Orderly Room Chief Clerk who was a Sgt.  

That also didn't include my aircrew allowance, an additional $327/month starting off.

Now, pay isn't the only or (IMO) primary factor in deciding a trade, but at the same time it is something to consider.  AES Ops who pass all their training to the point of being qualified on the Aurora or Cyclone fleets and have 48 months of service (time required to be promoted to Cpl) will have roughly the same pay as any Standard Pay Category Sergeant/Petty Officer 2nd Class.  

As Dimsum mentioned, there are 4 initial postings for AES Ops.  2 of them are for Maritime Helicopter;  Esquimalt BC (Sqn is actually in Pat's Bay on the Island) and Shearwater NS.  Both of those locations are currently assessed as a higher cost of living area and receive something called Post Living Differential (PLD).  PLD for Sheawater is $631 a month, and for Victoria BC (Esquimalt falls under Victoria) PLD is $816 a month.

MH AES Ops also can receive an additional allowance (Sea Duty Allowance) if they are part of a Helicopter Air Detachment that is sailing on a HMCS.

The earning potential as a NCM is pretty spectacular for the AES Op trade.

It's also a busy trade if you are at a flying squadron.  We are away quite often but we get to go to a lot of places and our flying schedule usually allows us to do some sight seeing.  I've been all over North America from Vancouver Island, to Resolute Bay, to Nlfd, to Key West Florida.  I've crossed both oceans numerous times and been to places like Iceland, Scotland, England, Germany, Norway, the Middle East, Central America, Hawaii, Guam, Okinawa, Japan and Sicily on exercises and operations.

If you're interested in some more reading on AES OP on this forum, maybe start about here in this AES Op thread.

Here's the link to the CAF internet on which trades are specialist pay trades. Specialist Pay for Regular Force and Reserve Class C Reserve Service


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Mar 2019)

Great post EITS...you said what I wanted to say, just far better (shameless plug for the AES Op trade aside...  ;D )

If you are in the right trade or unit, you can make some decent coin as a relative nobody. I'm sure EITS and his comrades must rack up pretty good TD as well which never hurts. The same used to be the case for the Line trade (unsure of current situation) and obviously if you go CANSOF or some other type of specialized employment, you will rack up TD.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Mar 2019)

standingdown said:
			
		

> I'm sure EITS and his comrades must rack up pretty good TD as well which never hurts.



I usually have a decent tax free amount each year on my T4...and I've had some *really*  good TDs (have a look at the per diem rates for Tokyo...);  full per diem isn't unusual in LRP.


----------



## Pusser (2 Apr 2019)

Quirky said:
			
		

> Do yourself a favour and pick/apply for a specialized, at least spec 1, pay trade. After 5 years as a Cpl you will make around $70k which is about $4k month take home after taxes. To reach that amount as an infantry soldier you’ll need 5 years as a Sgt.



NO!  All the money in the world means squat if you're miserable and hate your job.  If occupations with specialist pay interest you, then by all means apply for those and I wish you the best of luck.  However, NEVER choose an occupation simply because of the pay.  You have to enjoy what you're doing.  It's very difficult to do a good job and get promoted doing something that doesn't interest you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Apr 2019)

I agree with Pusser...which is why I included the part below in my AES OP recruiting pitch.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Now, pay isn't the only or (IMO) primary factor in deciding a trade, but at the same time it is something to consider.


----------



## Pusser (2 Apr 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Once you are a Cpl and trained to the Operationally Functional Point (qual'd as aircrew on the Cyclone or Aurora, at this point) you will move to Spec 1 pay category.  To give some perspective on how much of a difference spec pay makes over your career for earning potential AND in retirement for your pension, back when I was a newly qualified Aurora AES Op, as a Corporal, I made more per month than the Sqn Orderly Room Chief Clerk who was a Sgt.
> 
> That also didn't include my aircrew allowance, an additional $327/month starting off.



Not entirely true.  There are several factors, but if one serves a full career, there is a good possibility that your pension will not be any better than that of someone in a standard pay trade.  The difference between standard and specialist pay is biggest at the lower ranks and actually declines as you climb the rank structure, to the point that the top incentive pay for all Chief Warrant Officers is the same, regardless of occupation.   Take the example of two CWOs, one infantry and one AES Op, both of whom have exactly the same number of years of service and who were both at the top pay incentive for CWOs, for at least five years release.  Their pensions will be identical, despite the fact that the AES Op probably paid a lot more in CFSA contributions over the course of his career.  CFSA contributions are a percentage of pay - the higher your pay, the more you pay.  However, pension benefits are based on the average of your best five years of salary.  In the example I've given, all the determining factors are identical (years of service and average of best five years of salary).  So yes, if two sergeants get out after 25 years, the AES Op's pension has a good chance of being better than the infantry sergeants, because the AES Op sergeant's best five year average is likely higher than the infantry sergeant's.  However, the longer you serve and the higher you climb in rank, the lesser that gap becomes.

Aircrew Allowance (or any allowance for that matter) has no effect on pension whatsoever.  All pension benefits are based on pay alone.  Having said that, there is nothing stopping the guy with spec pay investing his extra disposable income in an RRSP or TFSA to generate more income in retirement. 

On a similar note, getting promoted faster in your career (i.e. achieving higher pay quicker) will not necessarily increase your pension either.  Let's look at two boatswains:  Both join on the same day and then retire on the same day, 35 years later.  Boatswain 1 (B1) is very bright and energetic.  He rockets to the top and gets promoted to CPO1 in minimum time (14 years).  He spends the last 21 years of his career as a CPO1.  This means he spends 17 years in the top pay incentive category.  Boatswain 2 (B2) progresses at a slower rate and it takes him 26 years to make it to CPO1 (almost twice as long as B1).  Because B1 was drawing a larger salary for longer than B2, B1 has paid a lot more into the CFSA than B2.  Nevertheless, they were both drawing exactly the same salary in their last (best) five years.  Therefore, their pension benefits will be the same.  The moral of this story is, if you have more disposable income early on, don't spend it all.  Invest it for the future.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Apr 2019)

Good post with lots more 'variables'...I was aiming more at the 'in general' aspect, leaning more towards your AES Op Sgt/Inf Sgt comparison.  Lots of folks want to make CWO but I don't encourage them to 'plan' on it.   ;D

We haven't introduced provincial tax rates (high in NS) and housing costs (no PLD in Comox, probably can't get a decent house for under 450K) into the overall equation where things can balance out where the spec pay type could have less take-home...it happens.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Apr 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> On a similar note, getting promoted faster in your career (i.e. achieving higher pay quicker) will not necessarily increase your pension either.  Let's look at two boatswains:  Both join on the same day and then retire on the same day, 35 years later.  Boatswain 1 (B1) is very bright and energetic.  He rockets to the top and gets promoted to CPO1 in minimum time (14 years).  He spends the last 21 years of his career as a CPO1.  This means he spends 17 years in the top pay incentive category.  Boatswain 2 (B2) progresses at a slower rate and it takes him 26 years to make it to CPO1 (almost twice as long as B1).  Because B1 was drawing a larger salary for longer than B2, B1 has paid a lot more into the CFSA than B2.  Nevertheless, they were both drawing exactly the same salary in their last (best) five years.  Therefore, their pension benefits will be the same.  The moral of this story is, if you have more disposable income early on, don't spend it all.  Invest it for the future.



Bosun 1 blocked the trade for a generation, and probably should have CFR'd / SCP'd / UTPNCM'd to get commissioned and further increase his pay and best 5 years.


----------



## dimsum (2 Apr 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> We haven't introduced provincial tax rates (high in NS) and housing costs (no PLD in Comox, probably can't get a decent house for under 450K) into the overall equation where things can balance out where the spec pay type could have less take-home...it happens.



BC has fairly low tax rates.  The number being bandied about for posting from BC to NS is to lose about $500 off your monthly pay due to the difference.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Apr 2019)

Yup...pretty decent amount IMO.  Car payment/half a mortgage payment.


----------



## Pusser (3 Apr 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Bosun 1 blocked the trade for a generation, and probably should have CFR'd / SCP'd / UTPNCM'd to get commissioned and further increase his pay and best 5 years.



True, but not everyone wants to be an officer and some make the transition better than others.  A lot of former chiefs can't get past the fact that they are no longer chiefs and can't handle the fact that junior officers don't get the same level of respect that chiefs do.


----------



## gcclarke (4 Apr 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> True, but not everyone wants to be an officer and some make the transition better than others.  A lot of former chiefs can't get past the fact that they are no longer chiefs and can't handle the fact that junior officers don't get the same level of respect that chiefs do.



In my experience, former Chiefs / POs are either the worst officers or the best officers, with pretty much no in-between.


----------



## Pusser (4 Apr 2019)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> In my experience, former Chiefs / POs are either the worst officers or the best officers, with pretty much no in-between.



Agreed.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Apr 2019)

I'm a Lt(N) and honestly, the pay is pretty jammy and can be lucrative if you meet certain conditions and make certain decisions:

Give you a profile snapshot:

I'm in my early 30's and just nudged over six figures last year.  I have a common-law partner who works for Toronto-Dominion Bank and we have no kids.  I've made a conscientious decision to not buy a house as I have known a bunch of military members that bought houses and lost money when they were posted, etc.  When you account for interest payments on mortgages, maintenance, house insurance, property taxes and the fact that property values don't appreciate in value nearly as quickly as the stock market or other investments and by committing to buying a single family home you essentially tie up all your finances in to a single investment, it seems to me to be a poor choice especially with how often you could be posted. 

I rent a one bedroom apartment in Victoria, it's small but meets our needs and is very modern.  It also only costs me $1500 a month and with PLD and the fact my partner and I split rent, we only end up paying $500 each per month.  I pay for electrical which because it is so warm here and I rarely run the heat, I spend around $35 a month on that.  I own a Toyota Tacoma Pickup which is almost paid off and is in very good condition and it costs me roughly $600 a month in payments with insurance coming out to $130 a month, internet and cellular coming out to $150.  My fixed expenses per month total up to around $1500, I probably spend another $900 a month on food and gas so around $2500 for fixed expenses.  After income taxes, pension contributions, etc, my living "play money" comes out to the following:

Net Income (after taxes):  $5518 - Expenses:  $2500 = $3000 of "play money" per month.  Some of that play money I use for fun and activities (travel, fine dining, hobbies) but a good sum goes in to investments, the majority of which are low cost indexed funds that passively track the S&P 500, NASDAQ, etc.  I manage all my own investments myself.  Get a couple of tours with the tax free status and a massive injection of cash and I can dump tonnes of money in to investments.  I can even hold the cash until the market is depressed and go on a buying spree and make a lot of money in the process.
  
I would eventually like kids and to own a home but I am not buying one until I am in an extremely favorable position to do so.  The spouse is a few years younger than I am so we still have time for children.  I could also make a very strong case against getting promoted because it would involve being posted and having my partner lose her job which would have a significant effect on our income generation.  

I used to work for a few senior officers and honestly, with the amount of money they were being paid, many didn't have two pennies to rub together which surprised me but then when I looked at their family situation and the sacrifices they had to make to get there:  wife didn't work, multiple kids, frequent postings involving taking losses on a house, etc. it made a lot of sense.  I am aiming to retire from the CAF at 42 which will be my 25th year of service which will give me an immediate annuity.  If I manage to get promoted another rank between now and then I will have a reasonably nice pension that I can compliment with my investments.  I don't plan on stopping work though, I will simply go do something else that I "Feel" like doing.  

I now tell every single soldier or sailor that works for me that if they are going to do two things:

1.  Get a Non-registered TFSA that you can use to hold securities.
2.  Invest your maximum contribution limit per year every year for 25 years. That's $5500 per year.  If you invested all your money in an indexed fund that tracked the S&P 500 which has averaged a historical 9.8% return on investment over the past 90 years and assume a reasonable average growth rate of 8%, that is $137,000 you have invested that you will make almost $300,000 in interest for a total of just over $430,000 dollars and that is assuming you reinvest none of your dividends.  Btw, all of that money is tax free  ;D

Btw, we also have the advantage of having pretty much the best job security ever, it doesn't matter what the economy is doing, we are still getting paid which means in time of depression, you can use your income to generate even more money by buying low.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Apr 2019)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> I rent a one bedroom apartment in Victoria, it's small but meets our needs and is very modern.  It also only costs me $1500 a month



Just because its part of the discussion, I'll chip in on this bit.  I think you're dumping on home ownership a bit (although everyone's personal situation adds a unique context).

$1,500 a month is about what a $300,000k mortgage costs per month in payments.  My logic has always been you can either pay someone else's mortgage, or you can pay your own.  The $1,500 a month you are paying in rent is leaving your pocket, never to be seen again.  If you had a mortgage, at least half of that (discounting the other half for interest) would be going to the equity in your home.

Yes, there is risk with postings, but these can be mitigated in certain ways, which includes paying attention to the market you are buying/selling in (it is, after all, an investment).  As well, the CAF relocation program legal and realtor fees, which gives a CAF member a huge leg up on selling/buying property during a move.

I often compare this situation to a friend of mine in the US military.  US service personnel get a very generous form of PLD, called BAH.  The cost of living on base is equal to your BAH, so you either live on base and give Base Housing your BAH, or you live off base and use the BAH as you see fit (like PLD).  In some places, BAH is $2,000 to $3,000 USD a month.  My friend is retiring soon, and has lived on base his entire career.  So he is leaving after 20+ years of service, with no equity - he and his spouse will be a first time homebuyers.  When you think of what BAH x 12 x however many years in a career equals, it blows my mind that more folks don't opt to live off base down in the U.S. (although I understand there relocation benefits are not as good as ours).

Anyways, all that is to say, is that on top of your two things you advise people to do, I generally advise on purchasing a home, as over a career you will likely build enough equity that you can retire without a mortgage.

YMMV of course.


----------



## dimsum (4 Apr 2019)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> When you think of what BAH x 12 x however many years in a career equals, it blows my mind that more folks don't opt to live off base down in the U.S. (although I understand there relocation benefits are not as good as ours).



The USN exchange guy is a good friend of mine.  He said that the USN (not sure about other services) offers very little for relocation benefits - it's essentially "well, you opted to live on the economy, so go ahead".  None of the fees paid, etc.


----------



## Monsoon (5 Apr 2019)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Just because its part of the discussion, I'll chip in on this bit.  I think you're dumping on home ownership a bit (although everyone's personal situation adds a unique context).
> 
> $1,500 a month is about what a $300,000k mortgage costs per month in payments.


I have a mortgage on a $300K house and between the mortgage, property tax, property insurance and average monthly maintenance my total cost of ownership is about $2300 per month. And frankly I'm saving somewhat on maintenance by doing much of the work myself; if I were living in a condo of the same value it would probably be even more in the form of condo fees with statutory reserves, etc. A $1500 total cost (which is what renting gives you) would cover an equivalent ownership situation of a property of perhaps $180K: not enough to buy anything in Victoria or any other reasonably-sized city.

I'm guessing the guy with the banker wife has done his math on this one  ;D


----------



## NurseMyrtle (24 Jun 2019)

Hi all, I've looked around but haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I was wondering what you get paid during basic officer training. Or more specifically what you get deducted. I *think* I have read on here somewhere that while doing basic you get deducted for living expenses (mess and living) but I'm wondering how much that costs. I'm wonder as I own my house and before I apply I want to ensure I have enough money in savings to cover my home bills. 
Second question: what are the chances of getting posted back to where you come from after basic and all your training is done?
Third question (sorry for all the questions as I started typing I keep thinking of more): I know that BMOQ is longer than BMQ but are they seperate, like can you start basic with NCMs in your group and then they graduate and you stay on for the leadership specific training or is your starting group going to be all CMs vs NCMs?
Fourth (and hopefully last) question: what are the chances of being in the same group as a friend who has the same start date as you? 
Thanks in advance for taking the time to answer my questions. Sorry they are all over the place, I have searched the site but was unable to find the right search terms to find the answers to these questions.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Jun 2019)

Why not address your questions to the training center ? I know in the US a welcome packet would be sent out covering training,accomodations,pay ect. If not your best bet is contacting the training center/school or your recruiter.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Jun 2019)

NurseMyrtle said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've looked around but haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I was wondering what you get paid during basic officer training. Or more specifically what you get deducted. I *think* I have read on here somewhere that while doing basic you get deducted for living expenses (mess and living) but I'm wondering how much that costs. I'm wonder as I own my house and before I apply I want to ensure I have enough money in savings to cover my home bills.
> Second question: what are the chances of getting posted back to where you come from after basic and all your training is done?
> Third question (sorry for all the questions as I started typing I keep thinking of more): I know that BMOQ is longer than BMQ but are they seperate, like can you start basic with NCMs in your group and then they graduate and you stay on for the leadership specific training or is your starting group going to be all CMs vs NCMs?
> Fourth (and hopefully last) question: what are the chances of being in the same group as a friend who has the same start date as you?
> Thanks in advance for taking the time to answer my questions. Sorry they are all over the place, I have searched the site but was unable to find the right search terms to find the answers to these questions.



I was wondering what you get paid during basic officer training. Or more specifically what you get deducted. I *think* I have read on here somewhere that while doing basic you get deducted for living expenses (mess and living) but I'm wondering how much that costs. I'm wonder as I own my house and before I apply I want to ensure I have enough money in savings to cover my home bills. 

If you're married or common-law you _won't_ be deducted the approx. $100.00/mth for quarters that single members are charged. All members are charged approx. $550-575+/mth for rations while there. So your total deductions (if you're single) relating to R&Q will be quite significant at approx. 650-675/mth, plus any standard government deductions, benefits, etc.

Second question: what are the chances of getting posted back to where you come from after basic and all your training is done?

Are you already a trained nurse and have passed your NCLEX-RN or will you be doing your BMOQ while still in school (so doing it in 2 MODs)? That makes a difference as to how your training process will unfold.

Whether or not you actually get your posting preference once all your placements and training is done is very difficult for anyone to determine. There are several factors involved. Someone specifically in the know about Nursing Officer placements will have to chime in.

Third question: I know that BMOQ is longer than BMQ but are they seperate, like can you start basic with NCMs in your group and then they graduate and you stay on for the leadership specific training or is your starting group going to be all CMs vs NCMs?

No. BMQ and BMOQ candidates are coursed separately at all times.

Fourth question: what are the chances of being in the same group as a friend who has the same start date as you?

That depends entirely on how many recruits they have and how many platoons are running with the same dates. You and your friends wouldn't know until you get your message.


----------



## NurseMyrtle (24 Jun 2019)

@beyondthenow
Thank you for answering my questions! I am currently a Registered Nurse, so will be a direct entry officer I think?. And yes I am single.
So my understanding is that during basic I would be paid as an officer cadet- so ~$2100 a month and then I've been told that once I've graduated basic that I get promoted to captain because I already have my RN and NCLEX done. (Please correct me if I'm wrong)
And also, is this pay gross or take-home?
And does my previous civilian nursing experience put me on a higher pay increment starting out? Or does only military experience affect that? 
Sorry for all the questions, I don't want to go to a recruiter yet as I know I'm a year away from applying I just want to get my ducks in a row first. And it looks like I'll have to save some money to cover my home bills while I'm away.
Thank you!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2019)

You might find some helpful info in the Nursing Officer thread, if you hadn't found it before.  

https://army.ca/forums/threads/4249/post-1448810.html#msg1448810


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Jun 2019)

So my understanding is that during basic I would be paid as an officer cadet- so ~$2100 a month and then I've been told that once I've graduated basic that I get promoted to captain because I already have my RN and NCLEX done.  (Please correct me if I'm wrong)

I believe Lt, although I only know that to be true based on the member not having completed their BNOQ/phases. Since you’ve already been practising, I can’t imagine you would still have to do any placements in a civvy hospital, but you’d still be required to complete the military-specific component, so I’m not totally sure how that would effect rank.

And also, is this pay gross or take-home?

Any figures you’ve seen specified anywhere would be listed as gross.

And does my previous civilian nursing experience put me on a higher pay increment starting out? Or does only military experience affect that? 

I’m not sure, so can’t answer one way or the other.

Sorry for all the questions, I don't want to go to a recruiter yet as I know I'm a year away from applying I just want to get my ducks in a row first. And it looks like I'll have to save some money to cover my home bills while I'm away.

It’s still not a bad idea to inquire in order to start at least getting ballpark info figured out, especially related to financial planning. You will indeed take a hit while you’re in BMOQ. Unfortunately. Although tough, most are able to make it through relatively unscathed.

I’ll echo Eye In The Sky’s advice and give that thread a thorough read. As well, further questions may be better suited there, should you have more. I know there are a few users floating around here who can offer more solid answers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2019)

This info is very dated (2007) so I was reluctant to post it, but...my ex was a DEO NO who was a RN BScN when she enrolled.  I'm going from memory and this was over a decade ago now, so please be aware this could be totally different from the way it is today.  

- at St-Jean, she did BMOQ (IAP-BOTP back then) as an OCdt and was paid OCdt during Basic;

- on graduating BMOQ, she was promoted to Lt, and received back pay from enrolment date to the last day of BMOQ as a 2Lt.  

- she began receiving Lt pay the day after BMOQ was complete.  Back then, most DEOs went right onto 2nd Language Training and her BNOC was 6-7 months after that was complete.

If you take a look at the Officers Pay Rates, it states:

General Service Officers - monthly rates of pay (in dollars)

Pay notes
1. To determine your appropriate pay level please reference CBI 204.211 
2. Pay levels are determined based on the following entry plans to the Canadian Armed Forces:
◦Level C - Direct Entry Officer (DEO)

You can take a look thru the CBI referenced above but it might be more confusing than helpful.   8)

I've attached a pic to show which 2Lt and Lt pay rates are currently used.  Specifically to your question "will you pay reflect your experience as a nurse"; yes...assuming the DEO NO entry program still includes back day for 2Lt during Basic (once complete) and the promotion to Lt directly after graduating BMOQ.

I can't tell you if the DEO NO training and pay schemes still works that way;  maybe you could post a question in The Recruiting Process board?  That board is moderated by current recruiters who should have the latest and greatest information.

Good luck with your application if you pursue the CAF!


----------



## RubberTree (24 Jun 2019)

So my understanding is that during basic I would be paid as an officer cadet- so ~$2100 a month and then I've been told that once I've graduated basic that I get promoted to captain because I already have my RN and NCLEX done.  (Please correct me if I'm wrong)
I've never heard of a nurse being promoted directly to Capt due to previous experience. I remember the specific nurse that EITS is talking about...to the best of my recollection he is correct.

And does my previous civilian nursing experience put me on a higher pay increment starting out? Or does only military experience affect that? 
When you do enroll, talk to the recruiting centre about your previous experience. They may offer a deal...I've heard of it happening before but not very often. Chances are, if you have worked on the civilian side for a while, you are going to take a pay cut moving over to the CAF. I understand that cash flow and lifestyle are important but you can't join the CAF to get rich, it just won't happen. 

what are the chances of getting posted back to where you come from after basic and all your training is done?
Where are you from? If you are in Edmonton, Ottawa, Halifax, Montreal, Petawawa, Valcartier or Vancouver there is a chance you might get to go home. Outside of those cities your odds are pretty slim.

I hope that helps. RT


----------



## NurseMyrtle (25 Jun 2019)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Pay notes
> 1. To determine your appropriate pay level please reference CBI 204.211
> 2. Pay levels are determined bas
> You can take a look thru the CBI referenced above but it might be more confusing than helpful.   8)
> ...



Thank you so much! 



			
				RubberTree said:
			
		

> I've never heard of a nurse being promoted directly to Capt due to previous experience. I remember the specific nurse that EITS is talking about...to the best of my recollection he is correct.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the clarification
> ...


Yes so much help! Thank you!!


----------

